# Post Your Best Pic Of Your Car - 1 Only



## big ben

Lets see your best/favourite picture of your car in this thread, only post 1 picture so we can all have a look at each others :thumb:

I will start, its got my mug shot in to - looking very serious :lol:


----------



## Shiny

With the old spoiler and old wheels, but i was well pleased how in focus the while picture was. I have a better version of it at home with less vignetting, but this do for now -


----------



## moonstone mo

This one,car looks moody.mines the one with the bonnet down!:thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23

I have a load of moving shots, but this is my favourite still:


----------



## Ryan Hughes




----------



## Hou

Need a better camera and that was before a decent wax


----------



## thestumper

Probably this one, although I really need to invest in a decent camera.


----------



## RSAsh

this is probs my favorite pic of mine, not very creative when taking photos tho and not got good camera.....


----------



## SteBurns




----------



## Mean & clean

Here is one of my favorites...


----------



## Serious




----------



## johnnyguitar

This one at present, although that's bound to change!
Could have done with being a little brighter, but nevertheless.

It's the only time I've looked at the car from the back and thought "yeah, that looks alright that does!". I much prefer the view from the front and don't especially like the lines of the estate compared with the hatch.


----------



## Pandy

Mean & clean said:


> Here is one of my favorites...


Bloody 'ell your on here too :thumb:

Mine...


----------



## SteBurns

That's a frickin' cool Metro! ^^^


----------



## losi_8_boy

not my best pic of showing the car but love this one...


----------



## ianFRST




----------



## kirky2k4

not my best pic but was after a detail so prob one the cleanest


----------



## evgeniy

some of mine...


----------



## dew1911

Of my current car so far









And I'll add my old one, in this pic it was dirty, raining and the wipers are half way up the screen but it still looks awesome imo.


----------



## ms-vxr57




----------



## veedubsimon




----------



## cobra148




----------



## collk88




----------



## GlynRS2




----------



## big ben

^^ show off


----------



## keano

Always liked this one


----------



## keano

Pulled out the 'thanking stick' Ben?


----------



## ryanuk

SteBurns said:


>


seen that round cannock few times! nice mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

He's sold it now 

I loved that car. Had the pleasure of being passenger on a few trackdays, and it was incredible on coilovers


----------



## ryanuk

RussZS said:


> He's sold it now
> 
> I loved that car. Had the pleasure of being passenger on a few trackdays, and it was incredible on coilovers


yeah was nice,he drives very slow  NOT lol.


----------



## big ben

keano said:


> Pulled out the 'thanking stick' Ben?


thats the last thanks you get from me :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

A few small changes since this was taken (probably only noticeable to me though )


----------



## EthanCrawford

One of my old corsa at its best at east kilbride cruise last year.


----------



## S-X-I

This is my best one to date from last year.










The car has changed a good bit since then. I really need to get the camera out more lol


----------



## johnnyguitar

Whoa whoa whoa! Every other bugger in this thread got a thanks! I've got an inferiority complex about my car now! :lol: :lol:
S-X-I - my bro has a black 100hp so I will have to have a look to see if you've started a project thread.


----------



## Hair Bear

I know it said one only, but can't choose


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

LY looks so much better on silver wheels!!


----------



## Bratwurst

Second one


----------



## Hair Bear

RussZS said:


> LY looks so much better on silver wheels!!


Sure does Russ!

Never liked the LY with Anthro' - that's why I got the silver wheels and painted the door mirrors - wanted to lighten the girl up a bit


----------



## ashk

Heres mine.... Just a shame about my curbed wheel... Bloody snow


----------



## johnnyguitar

SteBurns said:


> Pandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a frickin' cool Metro! ^^^
Click to expand...

Seconded. Apart from the ding in the leading egde of the door! JOKING.
Looks great, great pic too. When I was 17 a mate of mine had a Metro GTi 16v - it was pretty good until you filled it up with 4 big lads and his brother was a BIG lad. It barely took us up the hill out of town one day and the turning circle was ridiculous, but it went well.


----------



## S-X-I

johnnyguitar said:


> S-X-I - my bro has a black 100hp so I will have to have a look to see if you've started a project thread.


Have a look at the garage section in my profile for full spec. Nothing OTT but some nice additions.


----------



## The Cueball

I quite like this one (total fluke btw....)










:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

One from the archive for Ben:


----------



## Streeto




----------



## kirky2k4

love the metro classic


----------



## sat1983




----------



## OILRS

:thumb:


----------



## sczscoob

My Series Mcrae #130


----------



## divine3779

*My baby*

She's slowly getting there... It was a bag of plop when I got her!


----------



## DNZ 21




----------



## collk88

Streeto said:


>


more Nissan love.......great!


----------



## philworrall

Taken this year late August.

View attachment 15060


P


----------



## E38_ross

S-X-I said:


> This is my best one to date from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car has changed a good bit since then. I really need to get the camera out more lol


what road is that!?!


----------



## adseybear

I really cant choose just one :/

Best clean one:


----------



## johnsastra16v

heres my favourite of my gsi


----------



## johnsastra16v

and one of my faves of my coupe


----------



## wookey

OIL996 said:


> :thumb:


There's a silver 997 with OIL numberplate usually parked on Whiteladies Road in Bristol.


----------



## -Kev-

favourite of my car so far;


----------



## S-X-I

E21_ross said:


> what road is that!?!


Its on the A832 going towards Kinlochewe


----------



## In a state

A fav one of the whole car...










...but I love this one.


----------



## EDDIE12

Mine before i had the wheels changed to black:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

my favourite.


----------



## AlexTsinos

:argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## wookey

Favourite one of the car










Favourite one of the van










and Favourite one of the bike


----------



## louimichel

:car:


[/URL]


----------



## Dmac1969

I knowwww you seaid just the one , but I have 2 equal favourites.

This one for the whole picture as well as just the car (Royal Border Bridge over the Tweed , Berwick upon Tweed)









and this one for the depth of shine and reflection.. (****lawburn Beach , Scremerston , Berwick upon Tweed)


----------



## benmk6

mine.....


----------



## Kris1986

Not my favorite pic of the car, but it is so bloody shiny with the sealer on


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Mine....


----------



## E38_ross

S-X-I said:


> Its on the A832 going towards Kinlochewe


it looks EPIC. i was hoping it was wales somewhere  way too far for me. though may be able to hoon down there on my annual scotland trip :driver:

some cracking roads around north and south wales, but scotland does trump it.

cheers for that mate.


----------



## Mars Red Mike

This one is probably my favourite one. There arent many pics of me with my Mini as it is normally me taking the photo.


----------



## Rickst3r

This is my fav pic so far. Near Fort William in Feb of this year.


----------



## alan_mcc

Warwickshire Detailer..

AHH what happened to your TT rims?


----------



## Z06

1 of mine. Thought it was time for 1 of Uncle Sam's best. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

alan_mcc said:


> Warwickshire Detailer..
> 
> AHH what happened to your TT rims?


winter steelies maybe?...


----------



## dan123elvin




----------



## Jollyrodger

My Fronty


----------



## GOZ

Here's one of mine.

GOZ


----------



## HeavenlyDetail




----------



## Hair Bear

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Mine....


Lovin' that :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV

One of the old coupe:










One of the corsa:










One of the E46:










One of the E60:


----------



## Strathmore

Here's mine


----------



## Bratwurst

Hair Bear said:


> Lovin' that :thumb:


Couldn't agree more! :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Strathmore said:


> Here's mine


That's ace, the grass looks like tyre smoke at a quick glance!


----------



## johnnyguitar

There are some very nice cars and some very nice photos in this thread so far guys. Good shout to Ben for starting the thread - keep the pics coming :thumb:


----------



## Vex

here's mine in autumn scenery


----------



## robrobc

Here is mine


----------



## martyp

Probably this one:










The vinyl is pulled off now though. :thumb:


----------



## Alan H

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Mine....


That looks cool on the black steelies.....


----------



## raitkens83

The best photo from my photobucket


----------



## scoob666

Not the best, but i had only had it 2 days at the time.... managed to add the wheels in that time though


----------



## E38_ross

raitkens83 said:


> The best photo from my photobucket


cracking shot. the red really stands out from everything else so white


----------



## Parlivus

My old E39, oh how I miss it


----------



## Turkleton




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## lilesk




----------



## JBirchy

This is my favourite pic of my car!


----------



## Guest

lilesk said:


>


:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Olly1

Oh o.k then... Here is my baby.


----------



## grayfox

This is my fav pic of my car while it was still fairly standard. Strangely taken on a cloudly and foggy day but I like the way the front end stands out. ( It was extremely clean at this point and cracking for an 11yr old daily drive)


----------



## Elliott19864

Some cracking pics and cars here. Seeing them makes me think that I need some decent ones of mine and not just ones outside my workshop!


----------



## Soapie

The 40Sex LX 1.9 TD '1996' - _a work in-progress_


----------



## scratcher

I couldn't pick between two photos...
It's changed a little now but this is my daily


----------



## Divine

Heres my favourite


----------



## james_death

I wouldnt say best pic but is actually my only pic of my car.


----------



## G105ALY




----------



## G105ALY

Turkleton said:


>


Do you live in Great Broughton by any chance?


----------



## rsdan1984

this one for me


----------



## Coxy914

One of the BMW 2002 Tii









one of the 90 sport 20v









and this one of the 205


----------



## Bratwurst

Coxy914 said:


> One of the BMW 2002 Tii


Wow - LOVE that car :thumb:

Are you a hit-man


----------



## Coxy914

wee_green_mini said:


> Are you a hit-man


errrr! No, why!?!?!?!


----------



## robj20

I quite like this one of me racing my mate in his 2.8 capri.


----------



## Franco50

I havn't taken many pics of this car yet but so far this is my favourite.


----------



## johninspain




----------



## Bratwurst

No offence intended! 

I just think it's a really mean looking car. Kind of like something a bad guy from The Professionals would drive... 

Do you have a thread on your car on here?


----------



## Coxy914

wee_green_mini said:


> No offence intended!
> 
> I just think it's a really mean looking car. Kind of like something a bad guy from The Professionals would drive...
> 
> Do you have a thread on your car on here?


None taken don't worry!!!
Hit man cars are either MK2 Jags or Black Audi A8's!!!

There's more info on the BMW towards the end of this thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177263


----------



## bunds

:argie:


----------



## coopersworks

My Fav of my first detail by hand


----------



## gally

Taken by a friend. Still hate that dirty tyre and to be fair this was after 30 miles of driving on mostly wet roads.


----------



## Turkleton

G105ALY said:


> Do you live in Great Broughton by any chance?


Yeah :lol: The Dorkings, are you from across the road to the entrance?


----------



## FxN

My favourite from Japfest this year


----------



## G-baby158

Here's mine; Not the cleanest in the world but i'm only starting to get into detailing. All by hand ATM.


----------



## G105ALY

Turkleton said:


> Yeah :lol: The Dorkings, are you from across the road to the entrance?


Indeed I am! We always comment on what a nice Mini it is...thought I recognised the plate!


----------



## Turkleton

G105ALY said:


> Indeed I am! We always comment on what a nice Mini it is...thought I recognised the plate!


:lol: Thanks! I saw your name and Porsche with black wheels and it rang a bell 
Mine's the corsa in the garage, but Mum's is a nicer car so thought it'd be better posting it :lol:


----------



## V800 GEO




----------



## The Sheriff

a screen grab from Wheeler Dealers programme.


----------



## Prism Detailing

My old car as i dont really have any pics of my current one (doesnt really interest me as much as my old one)


----------



## chris wheela

My old car


----------



## wedgie

I haven't got any decent ones with the new wheels and exhaust yet but here is one during some "spirited" driving on the way to Swansea last year


----------



## bert1e

Here is mine


----------



## sczscoob

My Kuga








'56 Vauxhall Wyvern


----------



## Clark @ PB

My WR1 from last year:


----------



## G105ALY

Clark @ PB said:


> My WR1 from last year:


Clark...what camera settings did you use to achieve that effect? Cheers Aly


----------



## Clark @ PB

G105ALY said:


> Clark...what camera settings did you use to achieve that effect? Cheers Aly


I have no idea mate as Rich took the pic not me - I haven't got a clue about camera settings. I have to make sure it's in Auto mode every time I use his Nikon


----------



## Prism Detailing

Clark @ PB said:


> I have no idea mate as Rich took the pic not me - I haven't got a clue about camera settings. I have to make sure it's in Auto mode every time I use his Nikon


It looks like those HDR pics which everyone raves on about, does look impressive


----------



## amiller

Not bad for 3 years old. :thumb:










Gloss-It Signature Tyre Dressing
Gloss-It Concorso Gloss


----------



## TomZetecS




----------



## drew 007

Im sorry i cant read...



















:thumb:


----------



## croydesurf

My Mitsubishi Evolution X FQ300 SST earlier this year, following a detailing session.

Regards

Mark


----------



## kirky2k4

love the evo 10 ... 

will own one when i have a few years behind me as i refuse paying 2500 insurance lol


----------



## Boothy

A difficult decision really but I think this clinches it........although I prefer it with my new wheels really?


----------



## Mike steele

Old shot of my CRX.


----------



## lbls1

Vehicle 1


----------



## lbls1

vehicle 2


----------



## Jamie-SRi

Has changed a fair bit since then but its still a really nice pic I think.

God it used to be high!


----------



## wreckmaster

Here is my favorite pics of my cars:

Vehicle 1, Fiat 500 taken in Italia last month:









Vehicle 2, Fiat Bravo


----------



## Craig_B

Favourite picutre of mine!


----------



## kwakzx6r

One of the E60:








[/QUOTE]

Nice car, is that photo by the old Ford dealership think its called the Renault building? My mate has one of those, his is a 545 with a bad ass bodykit on there - very nice inside.


----------



## Herefordquattro

Not got many arty pics but think she looks fairly mean here after weeks of machine correcting, a coat of PB BH and 2 layers of DJ PurpleHaze Pro:argie:


----------



## ScottHmk4

my old 1.2 mk4 ibiza, one of my favourite pics.


----------



## kevedup

Here is my car, not the most recent though as I have now painted the calipers red.
Kev


----------



## Gus82

My new Mk7 fiesta zetec s after a coat of Dodo Juice Austintatious


----------



## Leodhasach

Favourite one of my old car:










Favourite one of my dad's old car (even though the boot is up):










I can't choose between these two of mine  (mine's the Skoda, not the Porsche!)



















She's in the middle of a bit of a transformation just now though.


----------



## FrazzleTC

I think this one shows my car looking at its best so far.


----------



## 123quackers

my old girl!!


----------



## 123quackers

my old girl!!


----------



## Alfa GTV

kwakzx6r said:


> One of the E60:


Nice car, is that photo by the old Ford dealership think its called the Renault building? My mate has one of those, his is a 545 with a bad ass bodykit on there - very nice inside.[/QUOTE]

Not sure the name of the building where I took the picture, just some old disused building in Swindon.


----------



## ianrobbo1

here's my baby!!


----------



## fozzy

Fantastic ideas for a thread. Some amazing cars on here, thanks for sharing guys:thumb:


----------



## KEV BUX

heres 2 very recent pics of mine.


----------



## jamest

One of the few pictures I have.


----------



## Guest

Coxy914 said:


> One of the BMW 2002 Tii


:argie: love the 2002 bmws, wish I could afford one lol


----------



## PootleFlump




----------



## Stewerty

My old Clio (don't have any good pics of my current car)


----------



## Dmac1969

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Mine....


Nice , are they 16" Bora steelies?


----------



## SeanyBean




----------



## Doonco

*Civic *

Just after a quick wash...
The little hint of light is my sidelight... Not a photoshopped sparkle! Haha!


----------



## Coupe Rob




----------



## BangorGav




----------



## Doonco

That Teg is absolutley BEAUTIFUL!!!! <3 <3


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

004 by SteBurns, on Flickr


----------



## SilentSamurai

I've owned about 12 cars and bikes fron 240sx's to bmw's to wrx's,etc in the past 5-6 years. But this is my current.


----------



## neilb62

My old bus.
I've always thought the Vectra looks best from this angle.










Although mine looks better from @100yds away...


----------



## williamw1987

My DC2 from a while back with a pals, 4G Civic


----------



## johnnyguitar

RussZS said:


> 004 by SteBurns, on Flickr


That is a good shot - I'd like to see what it looked like artificially lit from the front.


----------



## johnnyguitar

Jamie-SRi said:


> Has changed a fair bit since then but its still a really nice pic I think.
> 
> God it used to be high!


Mate you want to put that boat on a trailer rather than just dragging it around on the end of a rope :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

johnnyguitar said:


> Mate you want to put that boat on a trailer rather than just dragging it around on the end of a rope :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: Nice one man :thumb:


----------



## rocky1722

My Fiesta Mk7.


----------



## rocky1722

My wife's Mondeo Titanium X Sport.


----------



## Bratwurst

rocky1722 said:


> My Fiesta Mk7.


Lovely machine :thumb:

those exhausts look a bit fruity


----------



## Anzafin

Here's mine!










Don't take it too seriously...

- Antti -


----------



## SilentSamurai

Anzafin said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> Don't take it too seriously...
> 
> - Antti -


Great photo!


----------



## thebutch

Here is mine


----------



## winrya

A picture of my baby










And a picture of the work horse


----------



## J1ODY A




----------



## oliver.james

Clio 172 Cup;



And one of my SportKa I had previously;


----------



## stuy180

wookey said:


> There's a silver 997 with OIL numberplate usually parked on Whiteladies Road in Bristol.


I'm sure there is also one in the Autosmart calender?


----------



## Shanukes




----------



## spursfan

Shanukes said:


>


Nice Picture, love the lighting!
what car is it?


----------



## Shanukes

Renault Megane Coupe 2.0 16v F7R 1999 

full project here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181843


----------



## apmaman

That Ka sport looks tasty for a Ka.


----------



## Mini 360

Stewerty said:


> My old Clio (don't have any good pics of my current car)


COOL sticker! What was your lap time on the ring?


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

This isnt a bad one.


----------



## spursfan

My car


----------



## glos nige

This one of my van










and love this one to bits of my car


----------



## Tabbs

here is mine :thumb:


----------



## NovalutionGSi

As some of you may have seen in the Projects this is or should i say was my Nova GSi....









and one of the better pictures of the Corsa Sport..


----------



## cortinajim

Heres mine with fancy dress


----------



## herbie147

My Impreza


----------



## Cyberdog

Here is my Red Fiat 500 1.2 Sport


----------



## Jamie-SRi

johnnyguitar said:


> Mate you want to put that boat on a trailer rather than just dragging it around on the end of a rope :lol:


I know, the bottom of the boat is getting a bit thin in places... :lol:


----------



## kirky2k4

rocky1722 said:


> My Fiesta Mk7.


this looks awsum with the rs looking rear end :thumb:


----------



## firefox007

After polishing


----------



## Truevalet

glos nige said:


> This one of my van
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and love this one to bits of my car


U only live just round the corner from me how much drop have u got on the astra van thinking of getting mine done :thumb:


----------



## Boothy

So many awesome looking motors in one place! Great thread!


----------



## Baker21

Something a little different:


----------



## Stewerty

Mini 360 said:


> COOL sticker! What was your lap time on the ring?


Was actually a "Neverbeen" sticker


----------



## S-X-I

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Mine....


Stunning car!


----------



## Eddy

I agree that skoda is stunning!!!

As I don't have a car at the moment I'll post one of my last one:


----------



## Eddy

Oh, I never realised how much quality photobucket sucked from the original, oh well, you get the idea.


----------



## lego_man

Probably this one..!


----------



## Jamie-SRi

lego_man said:


> Probably this one..!


That looks ace!


----------



## Eddy

That is very cool :thumb:


----------



## Kaner.eB




----------



## Gazjs




----------



## dean j

Nothing arty but they'll do for now



















Skylines sadly for sale though now


----------



## eyup

I think this has to be my favorite of only the car. Got some goods one from its travels too but if only limited to one....










I should have moved the Karcher though!


----------



## MerlinGTI




----------



## davidlewis26

this is my fave pic taken a few weeks back


----------



## glos nige

Truevalet said:


> U only live just round the corner from me how much drop have u got on the astra van thinking of getting mine done :thumb:


Where abouts do you live then bud ??

Its about 60 mm sat on coilovers hope this helps


----------



## nick_mcuk

Pugly earlier this year on the photo shoot for AutoExpress....Its my fave picture and I have an A1 size canvas print of it in the bedroom (only place the Mrs would let me put it in the flat!!!)

So the first thing I see every morning is this the first love of my life followed by the Mrs  thank fc** she doesn't come on here ever!


----------



## ant_s

i know it says one but can't decide, i have had bits done since then but have not recent pics



















Neither pic are showing a clean car just a nice pic of the car btw lol


----------



## Dmac1969

nick_mcuk said:


> Pugly earlier this year on the photo shoot for AutoExpress....Its my fave picture and I have an A1 size canvas print of it in the bedroom (only place the Mrs would let me put it in the flat!!!)
> 
> So the first thing I see every morning is this the first love of my life followed by the Mrs  thank fc** she doesn't come on here ever!


Thats stunning - love it!:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Dmac1969 said:


> Thats stunning - love it!:thumb:


She is not bad....stripping her right back in the new year (glass/engine out) for a full respray in 2k paint with no clear coat, couple of little bits I want sorted to make her minty-mc-mint and factory fresh.


----------



## Junior Bear

my best clean one










my favourite one at the moment


----------



## ant_s

nick_mcuk said:


> She is not bad....stripping her right back in the new year (glass/engine out) for a full respray in 2k paint with no clear coat, couple of little bits I want sorted to make her minty-mc-mint and factory fresh.


Any reason for no CC mate? Thought the CC was there to protect the paint?


----------



## Truevalet

glos nige said:


> Where abouts do you live then bud ??
> 
> Its about 60 mm sat on coilovers hope this helps


Ta mate urs is on 18's though yea? I'm in swallow crescent


----------



## nick_mcuk

ant_s said:


> Any reason for no CC mate? Thought the CC was there to protect the paint?


Yeah I want it as original as possible and I am almost 100% sure it wouldn't have come with a clear-coat from the factory....although I might still get it done with a CC


----------



## ant_s

oo going for original facotry spec, I thought it was down to getting a better finish or something.


----------



## DAN:

Making me choose between my best pics....I got loads:lol:


----------



## Starscream

I'm liking this one for now


----------



## marq.fcb




----------



## TMM

1st interior post?


----------



## G900GTI

I have loads, but im liking this one the most :argie:


----------



## kenmac

Olly1 said:


> Oh o.k then... Here is my baby.


Gorgeous:thumb: not JEALOUS at all


----------



## kubas

nick_mcuk said:


> Pugly earlier this year on the photo shoot for AutoExpress....Its my fave picture and I have an A1 size canvas print of it in the bedroom (only place the Mrs would let me put it in the flat!!!)
> 
> So the first thing I see every morning is this the first love of my life followed by the Mrs  thank fc** she doesn't come on here ever!


Another 205 from Poland  Love this car


----------



## nick_mcuk

Nice she looks a bit of track monster???


----------



## kubas

You're right. A bit track car  HotHatch Rulez ! This red baby give me so much fun on the trach aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## TonTo




----------



## CleanDetail

Here is one of mine.... Please ignore the copyright 










Thats round rockingham :thumb:


----------



## kingtheydon

Haven't had it long but this is probably the best one..










My old Clio on track..


----------



## Gus82

rocky1722 said:


> My Fiesta Mk7.


That rear is sweet mate, is it the stoffler rear valance? Have the same motor myself in red, was looking at the stoffler rear it but ive the reverse sensors so dont think i can do it


----------



## rocky1722

Your spot on :thumb: it's the Stoffler rear diffuser. I'm not sure what you could do with the rear sensors but mine had none anyway.

You can read my posts on zsoc.com or fordownersclub.com (Fiesta section) if you fancy on fitting the Stoffler. Just type in rocky1722 into the searches. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## bobssignum

Here mine from earlier this year


----------



## dhamamcioglu

Greetings from Turkiye (Turkey)


----------



## Ad|oS

And from Norway:

BMW E36 325i


----------



## Motoract

My favourite


----------



## Jim_964

Previous...



















Current...


----------



## butcher




----------



## chopperreid




----------



## Alfa GTV

chopperreid said:


>


Looks good, not sure about the aerial mod though :tumbleweed:


----------



## chopperreid

Alfa GTV said:


> Looks good, not sure about the aerial mod though :tumbleweed:


With all the talk of hybrid cars I thought I would experiment with wind powered


----------



## [email protected]

My favourite of the old Vectra










My Favourite of the A6 Avant


----------



## MadOnVaux!

My '95 Calibra 16v


----------



## msb

heres mine:thumb:


----------



## PTAV

honey moon last year


----------



## Rowan83

My Williams 2


----------



## Bigjacko




----------



## Gus82

rocky1722 said:


> Your spot on :thumb: it's the Stoffler rear diffuser. I'm not sure what you could do with the rear sensors but mine had none anyway.
> 
> You can read my posts on zsoc.com or fordownersclub.com (Fiesta section) if you fancy on fitting the Stoffler. Just type in rocky1722 into the searches. :thumb:


Cheers for the reply mate ill take a nosey to see, cars looking sweet btw


----------



## MNK

Here's mine... I like the reflection of the sky in the bodywork.


----------



## ArpusTT

its a 2001 with 130k miles.


----------



## Olly1

MNK said:


> Here's mine... I like the reflection of the sky in the bodywork.


Nice pic. :thumb:

you dont realise how big those calipers and wheels are until you see them up close..The pic doesn`t do them justice.


----------



## S5HSV

Don't have many pics of mine - this is the best of a bad bunch


----------



## toni

It's got to be this one for me:


----------



## WR1 Shane

A shot I rather like from in Cornwall back in September


----------



## leeumh




----------



## dan123elvin




----------



## nick_mcuk

Took this today of the MI16 (the other old Peugeot I own)....then had a play in Aperture2


----------



## podgehog




----------



## lois97

*My STR*


----------



## Davie G

oliver.james said:


> Clio 172 Cup;
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my SportKa I had previously;


Cant believe nobody has commented on this ka, its healthy cool!:thumb:


----------



## dan123elvin

Yeah the ka looks awesome!!


----------



## ijaen

So many amazing cars in this thread!
I have to go out and shoot a bit more...but while that happens:










Renault Clio Dinamique 1.6 16v
Location: Caracas, Venezuela.


----------



## steve from wath

drew 007 said:


> Im sorry i cant read...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


looking very nice
not your usual mr2 ,i take it 
what road is that


----------



## Elliott19864

I quite like this one of my old cupra...


----------



## drew 007

Hey Steve, thanks for the nice comment and no mate its not your run of the mill mr2 :devil: there is a fair bit done to it but its a garage queen, 
it only sees summer  as for the road im not 100% sure of the name but its in bradfield lovely countryside just outside Sheffield matey. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

steve from wath said:


> looking very nice
> not your usual mr2 ,i take it
> what road is that


I am gonna go with REV3 MR2 Turbo


----------



## drew 007

nick_mcuk said:


> I am gonna go with REV3 MR2 Turbo


It's as a rev3 matey yes.:thumb:
<<<<<< running 2bar.


----------



## Guest

before I put the cibies on, dont have any after photos


----------



## Mini 360

Gorgeous motor mate! Looks mint! Hope mine is like that sooner rather than later....


----------



## Stewerty

podgehog said:


>


I think I know who owns this car now. Was it sold to a guy from Belfast?


----------



## auditek

Alfa GTV said:


> Nice car, is that photo by the old Ford dealership think its called the Renault building? My mate has one of those, his is a 545 with a bad ass bodykit on there - very nice inside.


Not sure the name of the building where I took the picture, just some old disused building in Swindon.[/QUOTE]

It belonged to renault in the mid 90,s


----------



## edition_25

Why I ever sold this Ill never know...but my old 25th Anni Golf


----------



## mk2glenn




----------



## CHRIS172CUP




----------



## zieluch




----------



## dale205mills

My photoshot with classic and sports car and a mk1 golf Gti.


----------



## Scouse

Here's the best one at the moment of mine as the engine's out having work done to it. 



Scouse.


----------



## drew 007

^^ Fail :wave: we need pics lol :lol:


----------



## Scouse

Damn crappy upload system on this site!! Why can't they just use a built in uploader like most other sites?






Scouse.


----------



## drew 007

Shabba....


----------



## 3976

The old one (loved this car )










The new one (love the build quality, but still not quite "in love"!)


----------



## WR1 Shane

edition_25 said:


> Why I ever sold this Ill never know...but my old 25th Anni Golf


Lovely car


----------



## SWF7Y

Only decent pic I have


----------



## Guest

mk2glenn said:


>


:argie: stunning :argie:


----------



## hutchus_1




----------



## Phil1971

Here's a piccie of my Mini and my first attempt at photoshop to bring the colour out. I use this as my desktop and the top black margin is where all my icons/short cuts go....


----------



## mk2glenn

drew 007 said:


> Shabba....


Nice Escos! :thumb:



capri kid said:


> :argie: stunning :argie:


Why thank you!


----------



## Black-Cat

Not really an arty shot but I like it...


----------



## bimmerjam




----------



## outcastjack

oliver.james said:


> Clio 172 Cup;
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my SportKa I had previously;


as a rule i ont like KA's but that is awsome!


----------



## oliver.james

outcastjack said:


> as a rule i ont like KA's but that is awsome!


lol thanks; it's a shame it felt so gutless


----------



## iano C

Hope this works,a picture of my car from a good while ago,but one I always liked.


----------



## Guest

iano C said:


> Hope this works,a picture of my car from a good while ago,but one I always liked.


Looks great, love the reflection of it in the water!


----------



## iano C

capri kid said:


> Looks great, love the reflection of it in the water!


Thanks,I have better one's but this one is the one I like best.I am not sure why.It might be the lighting and reflection that I like.


----------



## Joeya

Dont have any fancy pics of my car but do have this from last time i gave it a clean


----------



## Mixman




----------



## Bulkhead

Here's my Focus XR5 Turbo - basically an Aussie ST but with 5 doors.


----------



## Franco50

Black-Cat said:


> Not really an arty shot but I like it...


Of course its an arty shot mate - you've got swirly brickwork on your house. :thumb:


----------



## X18JAY




----------



## mislavto

Baker21 said:


> Something a little different:


 that's great superb :thumb:


----------



## zatzy.com

not great, but best shot of my car from the outside


----------



## borinous

Only one i have at the mo


----------



## Orca




----------



## Black-Cat

Franco50 said:


> Of course its an arty shot mate - you've got swirly brickwork on your house. :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

And there was me thinking no-one would notice and I'd get away with it...


----------



## williamw1987

A new favourite one of mine


----------



## moonstone mo

One of my old girl


----------



## dubbers

My Alpina D3 BT


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Orca said:


>


That is LOVELY!! :argie:

Was that pic taken in Caithness by any chance?


----------



## JMB

A few of my toys:thumb:

My old S3 from back in 2004








Present



























Cheers
John


----------



## thedooker

I took this the other night and thought it looked quite good


----------



## Bratwurst

thedooker said:


> I took this the other night and thought it looked quite good
> [/IMG]


You damn right it does :thumb:


----------



## Orca

slim_boy_fat said:


> That is LOVELY!! :argie:
> 
> Was that pic taken in Caithness by any chance?


Thanks, pal!

It was taken in Halifax, right about here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...d=AWYWQv75GVghh9D2iOJtDw&cbp=11,212.75,,0,2.1


----------



## jaypolo

my euro polo at elsecar 2010
think it looks clean here lol


----------



## vecbtb

Taken around the corner from Meguiars HQ earlier this month with low in the sky sun light.


----------



## 66Rob

one of mine


----------



## Ian Zetec - S

I was always a fan of this photo for my old Zetec S


----------



## leonclio




----------



## DetailMyCar

Only one i can find at the moment but really should get on and take some good ones


----------



## Fraser

This is my favourite of my current car.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## philmuskin

First thing posted so I hope it works...


----------



## Supermega

Mine in Wales...


----------



## Baker21

philmuskin said:


> First thing posted so I hope it works...


Nice..........


----------



## steveosri




----------



## KKM

old S3.....










and current Cayman S.......


----------



## steveosri

KKM said:


> old S3.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and current Cayman S.......


love the S3:thumb:


----------



## KKM

steveosri said:


> love the S3:thumb:


cheers pal


----------



## Feeder




----------



## Jeimuzu

The door was ajar, it's not a dodgey paint job.


----------



## Strothow

Jeimuzu said:


> The door was ajar, it's not a dodgey paint job.


Nicee!!


----------



## Testor VTS

my 1998 Xsara VTS:










daily runaround Xsara HDI:










father's 2004 USDM WRX STI:



2CV Charleston:










Neither of these cars are properly clean on those pics above  I always forget to take pics. after detailing :lol:


----------



## pedy

my favourite car (ibiza tdi sport 130) - dont know why i got rid of it!










best pic i got of the golf (so far) will get a better one soon!
gotta say tho, looks not to bad for 6 years old and 136k!!!!


----------



## OrangePeel




----------



## -JP-

My '94 Polo


----------



## newsabloke

*My Guilty Pleasure*

My favourite picture.
Not clean but it was after a trip to Airth Castle from Derby.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Jeimuzu said:


> The door was ajar, it's not a dodgey paint job.


Loving ther finish there. :argie:

Congratulations to your neighbours too.


----------



## danielhoworth

Haven't got a favourite so here's a few, motorway pics are the journey to santa pod 8)



























And my mates clio after a 12 hour detail . . .


----------



## declanswan

thedooker said:


> I took this the other night and thought it looked quite good


It does look good, apart from someones parked a focus right in your shot !!! (Only joking)


----------



## declanswan

dubbers said:


> My Alpina D3 BT


:argie: :argie: :argie: Very nice (spawny git).


----------



## kash

old car.


----------



## kingkong

2001 build


----------



## badboy1

quick pic of my old race car :driver:


----------



## tazdevil1964

*Just a quick pic of my 09 Holden SS Sportwagon*

This is my religiously clean car using duragloss 111 and then some zaino z8


----------



## FALCONGTHO

My GT in Redfern Sydney..snapped this one and left in a hurry..dangerous place for *******.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## danielhoworth

FALCONGTHO said:


> My GT in Redfern Sydney..snapped this one and left in a hurry..dangerous place for *******.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Top car bud


----------



## collk88




----------



## kstoilas




----------



## eddiel34




----------



## MidlandsCarCare

My last car - Clio R27:


Picture 311 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Mister Sheen




----------



## Pezza4u

Here's my oil burning rep mobile! The lexarse lights have since been replaced with standard tinted ones


----------



## Dave20VT

heres a pic of my scooby  my fav so far









and my previous car a few years ago my fiat bravo


----------



## ziutek

my ibi


----------



## BAXRY

RussZS said:


> LY looks so much better on silver wheels!!


+1 the dci wheels look good on the liquid yellow !


----------



## Meteor Tech




----------



## G...

can't choose between these two. built this car a few years ago and wish i'd never sold it! went well with nigh on 300bhp.


















By null


----------



## russ105e

At the Honiston Slate mine in Cumbria this September :thumb:


----------



## jimboc

detailed yesterday!!


----------



## pfaiazza

This is sadly the best pic i have of my z  currently looks completely different though

this was before i started doing alot to it


----------



## smyrk

Heres a pic of my BM i was trying to upload a pic of my mini van but cant find any recent ones ill have to go and take some


----------



## durmz

some proper nice cars in this thread, heres my addition


----------



## Murray

This is one of my favourites...its just a snap shot that i took one morning whilst walking towards it! about 5 minutes after this the gearbox went bang (500 yards down the road!)


----------



## Murray

and my girlfriends favourite pic of her car


----------



## Bratwurst

Which one's the best car - truth now  ?


----------



## Orca

wee_green_mini said:


> Which one's the best car - truth now  ?


He's got another black one, which is far superior to both ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/wyse_20100516/DSCF3886.jpg


----------



## Bratwurst

Paint looks lovely on that one. What happened to the light?


----------



## Murray

wee_green_mini said:


> Paint looks lovely on that one. What happened to the light?


Paint is propper foobar on that one and its missing 8 valves! thats the track hack, the lights were out for a while being replaced with less good ones in case we stacked it!

The red on is an LPT and is a bit asthmatic, the black one is very very aggressive on power and very fast...(think Renault Sport Megane (the last one) and the same kind of age golf gti)

Especially as its pretty much standard! (apart from whatever makes it so mental - i have no idea what that is)

Its had 3 gear boxes as a result though!

black un is also lowered with bilstein sports shocks, full leather, wood dash and steering wheel and all round lovellyness! I have had the black one for 7 years now!

:driver:


----------



## dan1985

Here is a photo of my golf at The North East VW show this year


----------



## Neil A

Sadly missed Corrado...


DSC_0049 1 by Neil F Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## VTR_Craig




----------



## banditbarron

Focus:










Astra:










Fiesta:










Van:










Current Car:


----------



## X18JAY

Feeder said:


>


reminds me of my old Ignis!


----------



## pete5570

Love the fact that there are a lot of normal everyday cars on this thread, as opposed to 100k motors. Good to see well cared for cars like these.


----------



## GPS

My old Grande Punto (i still miss this car)










The RX8










The current Audi


----------



## Sportspack Mark




----------



## adlem

Not neccesarily the 'best' photo of my car but it is my favourite :thumb: Well favourite 2 - i couldn't decide  The paintwork's not the best as i haven't had a chance to give it a good going over yet and the bumper colour mis-match is due to be rectified. Enough rambling, here's my 2007 Fiesta Wolf;


----------



## ant_s

love it with the rear handle smoothed off mate


----------



## edsel

This ones been posted before but hey..Taken by Mr Byrnes a year or so ago at an Auto finesse meet. Better than any pic ive ever taken 










BTW I didnt scrap it, its now used as one of my daily drivers.


----------



## Bowey

Got a few favourites



















Then picture for reference as there is probably not a whole lot of these in the uk.


----------



## the hitman

Just a couple










The Family runaround with my youngest in shot as well










Just before fitting new front plate


----------



## centenary

Not the best picture but I love this car, especially with the top down :thumb:



Beep, beep :driver:

Damn it! Cant get it to post a big pic! Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Guest

What I take my stress out on lol









and why my name is capri kid, this is the best pic I have of it at the min taken on a 4 year old mobile phone lol


----------



## Sportspack Mark

@Capri Kid - She isnt Reg'd B100 VFV per chance?


----------



## Guest

Sportspack Mark said:


> @Capri Kid - She isnt Reg'd B100 VFV per chance?


nah, you've got the wrong motor lol


----------



## Sportspack Mark

No worries


----------



## bill_tce

*my best pic*

I really can't decide,either this one








or this one








you decide!


----------



## GTSport




----------



## Guest

RSAsh said:


> this is probs my favorite pic of mine, not very creative when taking photos tho and not got good camera.....


That is gorgeous


----------



## CJS-086

FALCONGTHO said:


> My GT in Redfern Sydney..snapped this one and left in a hurry..dangerous place for *******.


LOL Redfern, wonder they didn't pinch ya wheels, it was stopped long enough.
That is a SWEET AS ride mate .


----------



## Guest

Picture of my 133, freshly waxed with blue velvet pro, and my dad's Scirocco R after a quick red mist.


----------



## Bratwurst

What's a Roc R?

Car's are looking great BTW :thumb:


----------



## Guest

wee_green_mini said:


> What's a Roc R?
> 
> Car's are looking great BTW :thumb:


Scirocco R


----------



## Bratwurst

Oh aye :wall: Lovely machine - I'm off to the site to configure one - quiet day in work


----------



## Guest

wee_green_mini said:


> Oh aye :wall: Lovely machine - I'm off to the site to configure one - quiet day in work


haha, with a view to buy? I want one as well tbh.


----------



## Bratwurst

:lol: I wish - now looking at Porsche gt2's - maybe just get one of them instead


----------



## Guest

wee_green_mini said:


> :lol: I wish - now looking at Porsche gt2's - maybe just get one of them instead


haha, you never know, maybe one day.


----------



## Bratwurst

Is the '133' your car's hp? Must go some!


----------



## Guest

wee_green_mini said:


> Is the '133' your car's hp? Must go some!


Yeah man, it's fairly powerful when you consider how little it weighs, but it's not super fast by any means. The handling is absolutely incredible though  It's officially called a Renaultsport Twingo 133.

What car have you got?


----------



## Bratwurst

A 2000 Rover Mini Cooper. It's in my 'garage'. A few more wee mods since I last updated.


----------



## seat

Here is mine


----------



## Guest

wee_green_mini said:


> A 2000 Rover Mini Cooper. It's in my 'garage'. A few more wee mods since I last updated.


Have you already uploaded a picture in this thread?


----------



## Bratwurst

Yeah man, page 4 :car:


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah, I see. Looks good mate! Is that a prison or something in the background?


----------



## Bratwurst

Thanks man :thumb:

haha, It's not a prison, it's a preserved/restored village called New Lanark. It's a world heritage sight. Good place for photos


----------



## chunkytfg




----------



## evotuning

This one, defo


----------



## andrew186




----------



## Beemer 330

Some awsome pics on this thread, it is great. amazing how much you want a descent camera once you see pics like this.

I will post mine once I have given the car 2 days of descent attention and then I will get down the beacj for hopefully a good sunset shot :thumb:


----------



## littlejack




----------



## Beemer 330

I like the green contrasts it the beemer above, there is a ford focus ST or RS with the same sort of contrast earlier on, both look very cool.


----------



## ESSO




----------



## mattc




----------



## dlt21

*black beauty*

audi 2006 cab

Sorry do not know how to upload so pic shows directly


----------



## mr_scorpio

3 of my 4 Ford Scorpios

1991 2,9 24v Cosworth

















1994 2,0i








1993 2,9 12v v6


----------



## P4ULT

dave20vt said:


> heres a pic of my scooby :d my fav so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my previous car a few years ago my fiat bravo


didnt buy the scoob from bristol by any chance didi you


----------



## bidderman1969

im not sure, as im torn between these 2


----------



## brocky

The mrs car.










And mine.


----------



## Pandy

bidderman1969 said:


> im not sure, as im torn between these 2


You have an SV? :argie:


----------



## SR06




----------



## bidderman1969

Pandy said:


> You have an SV? :argie:


i wish, will have when i win the lottery :thumb:

just re-read the first page, just thought it was a favourite car pic we've taken, my bad


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Just starting to get into detailing!! Got my G220 DA kit with polishes, PD8, Nilfisk c120, 2 buckets with guards & various detailing products!! 
Need to get a snow foam lance ordered and maybe a torch....anything else?
You can spend a fortune on this detailing malarky!!!:wall:


----------



## nickvw

My fave of the pics i have taken....










And the best of the ring trip....


----------



## Rizzo

I like this one, taken at the final show of the year for me - Players


----------



## simonpj145

There are some fantastic pictures up here, make me want to get some really arty shots going next time, so thanks for the inspiration.

This is my XF, really struggled to pic a favourite photo. Actually think the rear quarter is the prettiest part of the car but ended up here because this angle shows the grill, bonnet, wheels and side skirt really well, and I think the reflections look great.


----------



## Connor_scotland




----------



## garysanderson

Couldn't decide between an artsy angled shot or one of the whole car so I went with one of each


----------



## frozzu

Probably this one.










Or if beading pics are ok, then this one.


----------



## johnnyguitar

I really need to go out and clean my car!


----------



## Jochen

I really like this one


----------



## Orca

Jochen said:


> I really like this one


So do I :thumb:
An 'Anniversary Edition', yes?


----------



## johnz_01

This is mine


----------



## Mermoto

My Recreational Vehicle :driver:


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

mine


----------



## clarkie34

My car.


----------



## Motoract

Even though the car is filthy in this pic, it's still my favourite I have.


----------



## Czechboy

One of the 328i sport:









And one of my other vehicle 









Mig


----------



## Sav

Down at the Lakes.

Kirkstone Pass.:thumb: car still looks not to bad after a week of driving around the North Yorkshire Dales.:driver:


----------



## Pink_Floyd

I got rid of this a few years ago but it was a lovely car:


----------



## detailersdomain

garage queen









daily driver









family hauler


----------



## evobaz




----------



## jimmac

*last car*


----------



## jimmac

*relpaced with*


----------



## david-z

This is the best pic of my new car, ive had it 2weeks.


----------



## missyR

Here's my contribution. There are some mighty nice cars on here and talented photographers too!


----------



## Kornercarver

And here is mine...................


----------



## MAUI




----------



## grayfox

My Fav pic of my car as it looks very wet, was at my previous address in Liverpool. LSP - OS & OCW


----------



## Mike Hunt

Sold in 2009 great little car


----------



## Mike Hunt

Still got this one


----------



## Basildog6179

*The General*


----------



## borise30

*1988 325i m sport 200K km*

perth west australia spring


----------



## winrya

and my previous car a few years ago my fiat bravo








[/QUOTE]

I still think for a 15 year old design the bravo hgt looks superb:thumb:


----------



## retroruss




----------



## Bridges

I think it's this one. Recently taken after coilovers fitted 










Or this 1!!


----------



## stu1027

winrya said:


> and my previous car a few years ago my fiat bravo


I still think for a 15 year old design the bravo hgt looks superb:thumb:[/QUOTE]

Awwww. Memories. Mine was red and gorgeous and faster than a stabbed rat. I miss it.


----------



## ant_s

Bridges said:


>


very very nice car mate, sitting very nice aswel


----------



## Bridges

Why thank you sir. Rear arches need to be rolled, rubbing as tyres are wide!! Lol.


----------



## ant_s

not a problem mate, i really do like that, i'm no1 searching AutoTrader lol. What wheels are those?


----------



## Bridges

Their 18" ultralite spec. Fully powdercoated 3m gunmetal.
They getting a refurb in January. Unsure what to do!! Getting them painted though, was either thinking same colour as car but a coaser finished or shadow chrome!! 

Really confused!


----------



## binman jim




----------



## Bridges

Another sweet Toyota.... We rule


----------



## Dan Clark




----------



## BojanP




----------



## Craig Taylor




----------



## GS300

My fav one so far

Info: Toyota Caldina GT-T ST215 only sold in japan, 2.0 turbo 3sgte, four wheel drive as in the Celica GT4


----------



## n_d_fox

One of my recent ones...


----------



## zepp85

This is from before i got the DA on it but still looking pretty good


----------



## AnGarrek




----------



## "SkY"




----------



## AygoGUMMY

Probably this one because I love the reflections. Taken in January '10 when the car was clean!!


----------



## Mattywatsit

Not got many of my new car, got a favourite of my first car though! Taken earlier this year.

Also must say there are some stunning cars in this thread! Nice to see a few Metros/100s oh and Astras (my current car) :thumb:

The picture:









1989 Metro 998cc - I fitted Mg spoiler, Full Mg Metro turbo interior incl. carpets. Already had the spotlights when i bought it - I also resprayed the bonnet & passengers wing.

Miss the car a little - but a lack of power steering, plus a carb made me fall out of love with it a little...

Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## Orca

^ That's ace, Matt - great picture :thumb:

We had a white MG Metro, red decals, interior and so on. It also sported the 1300cc engine. You still got a white knuckle ride at 80 MPH with the bonnet every threatening to fly off at any moment. I had some thoughts about turbocharging it, but never got around to it in the time we had the car.

Fun car, that ...


----------



## jim23496

best one of mine so far (excuse the dent)


----------



## borise30

*my 325i bmw e30 m sport package at 200000km*

by canning river perth


----------



## maxtherotti

bidderman1969 said:


> im not sure, as im torn between these 2


stunning sv:argie::argie::argie:
love them loads from my old x power tech days


----------



## maxtherotti

my old mg zs180 from 7 years ago way before i found what detailing is
i still think it has a ace shine tho:thumb:



and my old e39 540 too
had 180k on the clock with more chips than you could count but still loved it


and my old discovery that was used off road too

have not got any of the range rover as its still to dirty to show lol :buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## Overlord

Our Car last september up in Scotland


----------



## DavidClark

Few people posted a few pictures so am posting two lol


----------



## Guest

My Fav pic of my Tommi makinen,The car was just crossing the timeing marker at RAF Marhem on a top speed run,meaning the speed of the car was about 178mph  when the pic was taken..

sorry here


----------



## chris w

*pnky*

my 91 gti - completely standard in everyway








see my build thread - http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313512&st=0&gopid=3033094&#entry3033094


----------



## Greedy K4M

At Trax @ Silverstone 2010

Shame about the lack of light, but love the picture










Favourite arty picture, quite impressed as it was taken on a mobile.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

an

and me looking grumpy, and the number plate not straight










The 16v splitter is missing in this picture, its in the boot.


----------



## Phill_S

The day after me and our lass spent the day on it - first time she did a bit of machining! :thumb: and was out for a walk, went into a field to get a few close up shots of cows believe it or not:lol: and anyway thought her car looked pretty good, so took this. Nice and blingy.:argie:


----------



## Elliott19864

Quite like this.


----------



## LLH

Its gone now , but was such a great car....


----------



## bidderman1969

jim23496 said:


> best one of mine so far (excuse the dent)


Liking it fella :thumb:


----------



## ian_lawton

my best one that i have atm


----------



## RivieraV

*Before Detailing !*


----------



## nickfrog

I can't be accused of not pushing the chassis to its limits... or its bump stops.


----------



## JasonPD

My 16v...


----------



## Fleischkampf

mine...


----------



## AndyZed

*Red Zed*

My 350Z


----------



## thethinamerican

Current Car:
2010 Ford Mustang









Still have these though:
2000 Pontiac Grand Prix GT









This isn't my car, just identicle.
1994 Dodge Intrepid ES


----------



## Dream Machines

My 1998 Tickford Falcon. looks better than that today and without abrasives too.


----------



## ben330

My BMW and my mates RS in Monaco!:thumb:


----------



## KissmyICE




----------



## Ravinder




----------



## dubber31

My old Bora:










My E36 I sold 2 days ago:


----------



## andye

When its shiney :thumb:


----------



## scott90

One of my favourites:


----------



## e4n rs

at the ring sept 2010


----------



## gazzi123

My New Performance Project:....After i gave it a 16hr detail:


----------



## Eddy

Thats 2 pics!!!!

Just kidding, love the supra's :thumb:


----------



## W23 AJH

e4n rs said:


> at the ring sept 2010


Have I seen you at PistonHeads before?


----------



## Baran35

Mine


----------



## Nivaue

Baran35 said:


> Mine


Is this HDR ? :doublesho
Looks crazy!!


----------



## Eddy

Seconded!! That paint looks alive!!


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Heres my old Ford Cougar







And here's my current car my modded evo 9:thumb:


----------



## m9rc

*M3*

The M3 after many long hours...


----------



## gazzi123

Baran35 said:


> Mine


This makes me want a darker paint car now - its impossible to get paint like that on white - but even so Good job looks mouth watering!


----------



## RikardN




----------



## Christophe

current car


----------



## W23 AJH

m9rc said:


> The M3 after many long hours...


Love those wheels


----------



## Knighty1884




----------



## maxtherotti

Ravinder said:


>


i think thats my mates old coupe?
does it have a boost gauge in the lower centre console and a mgf rear view mirror with the map lights in?

Rob


----------



## [email protected]

*My Z4M*


----------



## Arun

Megane R26.R










Focus RS MP350










Current car, Exige S


----------



## chopper007

How do I post a pic?


----------



## durham fiesta

a picture of the fiesta , back in the summer on holy island


----------



## norske

My old Ford…










Norske


----------



## Franco50

norske said:


> My old Ford…
> 
> Norske


:thumb:


----------



## jspeed2

binman jim said:


> Mate that is stunning amazing example most of them r ragged around by idiots here lol :thumb:


----------



## warrenlord51




----------



## woodym3

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LiveWire88




----------



## John-Cupra_TDI




----------



## G2HSE




----------



## G2HSE

John-Cupra_TDI said:


>


cars lookin good mate, see it about sometimes


----------



## downesy

Here is mine...


----------



## rodders




----------



## DomIpswich

norske said:


> My old Ford…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norske


Love that!!


----------



## jazmo

excuse the phone camera!


----------



## Scrim-1-

downesy said:


> Here is mine...


Very nice car mate :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw




----------



## Lekenda

From polar circle ( Finland )


----------



## Bratwurst

Great photo - and car :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Orca

Lekenda said:


> From polar circle ( Finland )


Superb :thumb:
Who makes the wheels? Perfect Viggen style, but bigger?


----------



## Flair

Not got the car anymore, but It's my favorite.


----------



## Lekenda

Orca said:


> Superb :thumb:
> Who makes the wheels? Perfect Viggen style, but bigger?


Thanks, Wheels are MAK Sting 19" x 9"


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

My VRS...


----------



## Tabbs

uberbmw said:


>


:argie:lovin that:argie:


----------



## H13BS M

My 2002 C32 AMG


----------



## E200CDI

Delivery time! Taken in Sindelfingen May 2010, my new ride E350 CDI 4matic...


----------



## D-Dub

My Mk2 Golf G60 Edition One


----------



## big ben

^^^ love that, always wanted a mk2 just like that


----------



## woodybeefcake




----------



## DW58

Brand spanking new 27th October 2010 with around 20 miles on the clock.


----------



## nig63

My only pic


----------



## nig63

Sorry one of my best car ever .


----------



## craig_bora16v

My first atempt at detailing, yess i missed abit on the lower valence


----------



## Guest




----------



## Seymour




----------



## gtijit




----------



## Roel.

Here one from Holland;


----------



## 325iSportMark




----------



## backzilla




----------



## AnalBeard

although, i have new indicators now.


----------



## m33porsche

gtijit said:


>


drop dead gorgeous mate - lovely example, you must be proud....:thumb:


----------



## raj




----------



## jordan6n




----------



## ksm1985




----------



## johnnyg

my last car








my current car


----------



## pete79

Has been lowered now with a few other changes


----------



## vince




----------



## backzilla

vince said:


>


Loving the white walls and car for that matter.


----------



## jontymo

My 12 year old play car that gets used when i'm not in the coupe LOL, its a 1998 2.8 Z3, just done a load of work inc replacing brake calipers, waterpump, thermostat and more.


----------



## hmsilset




----------



## macp

My old saab 9-5 Aero superb car


----------



## macp

Another of my fave previous cars. BMW 318iS 16v tailhappy budget E30 M3


----------



## macp

Another of the previous collection Seat ibiza cupra TDi 160










Lastly my current steed Volvo S70R


----------



## MAJS3

My car after a good aul clean during the summer, love this photo










Matt


----------



## Brooklands

moonstone mo said:


> This one,car looks moody.mines the one with the bonnet down!:thumb:


Lovely car. I think that Moonstone is probably one of the nicest colours Ford has ever made, along with Paris blue.....


----------



## Brooklands

macp said:


> My old saab 9-5 Aero superb car


9-5 Aero. Great cars. Mind you that S70 R you've got there isn't too shabby. I looked at it online at D A White cars a lot........


----------



## Brooklands

norske said:


> My old Ford…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norske


One word - Amazing!


----------



## Brooklands

Jochen said:


> I really like this one


Ahh the 9000 Ani. Great cars........


----------



## balz




----------



## pjavon

One of my favourites at the moment


----------



## sim L

My fave pic so far, just wish I'd taken the stamp off :wall:


----------



## Rob R

not looking as white as this at the moment!


----------



## JJstiuk

My e46 M3


----------



## Serkie




----------



## Rallyesport




----------



## Abs

A recent snow pic of mine


----------



## st33ly




----------



## Cole

my favourite


----------



## Bratwurst

Cole said:


> my favourite


Oh aye , like that :thumb:


----------



## divine3779

Here's my M3 vert, really reflected well!


----------



## drka-drka

Alfa GTV said:


> One of the old coupe:


Might sound random, who did you sell this car too, what do you do. Think my mate has this now


----------



## voon

Maybe not THE best, but it's one I like because of the colors. They're natural that way, image has not been changed with respect to colors (only the number plate). I like tha Drama of those colors.


----------



## st33ly

Oh and my other one!


----------



## Rabico

MAREA TURBO - FIAT


----------



## danielhoworth

voon said:


> Maybe not THE best, but it's one I like because of the colors. They're natural that way, image has not been changed with respect to colors (only the number plate). I like tha Drama of those colors.


Great pic, really like it and great looking car too


----------



## amzchhabra

here is one of my favourites:


----------



## Antti




----------



## Karnah

Here's my Cooper S all nice and clean, great (thirsty) fun to drive!


----------



## peanut1

with top on, or


----------



## danielhoworth

peanut1 said:


> with top on, or


Loving the 1st pic there bud, lsp were you using?


----------



## Poke13

SeanyBean said:


>


Those TT Wheels if I'm right? Look awesome on that Polo! :thumb:


----------



## Poke13

dean j said:


> Nothing arty but they'll do for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylines sadly for sale though now


Gorgeous Skyline :thumb: love them so much!


----------



## Poke13

nickygixer-k5 said:


> Heres my old Ford Cougar
> View attachment 15656
> 
> And here's my current car my modded evo 9:thumb:
> View attachment 15657


Gorgeous Evo!!! mmmm mm :thumb:


----------



## pjavon

danielhoworth said:


> Loving the 1st pic there bud, lsp were you using?


Me too. A very nice car in the best colour helps though:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

My 335d...


----------



## andy_ad567

Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice car mate :thumb:


What kind of wheels are on that beuty


----------



## peanut1

danielhoworth said:


> Loving the 1st pic there bud, lsp were you using?


Cheers mate. Ive got to be honest, i dont have a clue! only got into this lark in the last year so can only imagine it was the original 3stage megs or may have just managed to have got my first pot of colli and poorboys quick detailer! Shes been in the garage for 7 weeks now waiting for some exhaust parts so cant wait to get her back and give her a good strip down, machine and full protection!


----------



## danielhoworth

peanut1 said:


> Cheers mate. Ive got to be honest, i dont have a clue! only got into this lark in the last year so can only imagine it was the original 3stage megs or may have just managed to have got my first pot of colli and poorboys quick detailer! Shes been in the garage for 7 weeks now waiting for some exhaust parts so cant wait to get her back and give her a good strip down, machine and full protection!


Haha np's bud great looking car! Got an astra vxr atm but I think an e46 M3 is next on the list once my insurance goes down


----------



## peanut1

know what you mean on the insurance, luckily im getting an old fart now so its not too bad!!! thanks for the comments! Keep an eye out in a few months when i do it and ill post her up!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

heres mine :thumb:










Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Beemer 330

^^^^^

that is an awsome picture and lush car.

nice one


----------



## Posambique

kdskeltec said:


> heres mine :thumb:
> 
> Kelly


Wow! Now that truly is a beautiful picture, and a good looking car too!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Thanks guys :thumb:

Here my other car

Its blue by the way 










Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## MellowYellow

Favourite of my last decent motor








And the car i miss the most!


----------



## neg73

Not the best but when I first got the car!

In the midst of correction at mo!


----------



## andy665

Heres mine


----------



## Scoggs

Here's my Deep Saphire Blue Type R after a couple of coats of Coli 415.


----------



## Drewid




----------



## mrjohn

This is my baby :car:


----------



## tuktuk




----------



## brettp

This was a last car, it was clean when I set off


----------



## DW58

mrjohn said:


> This is my baby :car:


Lovely.

How did you get a picture of me for your avatar?


----------



## macp

Brooklands said:


> 9-5 Aero. Great cars. Mind you that S70 R you've got there isn't too shabby. I looked at it online at D A White cars a lot........


Many thanks yes the 9-5 was superb I would sum up by saying it was quick,quiet & comfy.Sadly the autobox let go not long after I had it.Cant really blame the car as I dont think it was ever serviced like the rest of the car was.The S70R is fairly similar but makes a nicer noise and in my opinion is built a little better.Your right I bought it from DA White who are excellent people and I would heartily recommend anyone to buy off them.It wasnt cheap but you have to be prepared to pay for nice things dont you.


----------



## Grinnall v8

My MINI COOPER S GP


----------



## Adfzx10r

thestumper said:


> Probably this one, although I really need to invest in a decent camera.


Fantastic Road upto Hawes! I'm used to doing it on my ZX10r but looking at Ariel Atoms following a big off, theres not much to detail on an Atom though!


----------



## brettp

Grinnall v8 said:


> My MINI COOPER S GP


That looks cool


----------



## Matty_L

Haven't got many good pics of mine, but heres an old one from about May last year.


----------



## Shogun




----------



## K600RYS

My s2 Rallye, had it just over a year .


----------



## shadbor

Fave one of my last car, none of the my current car yet. Not bad for a phone cam pic


----------



## burgmo3




----------



## Baracuda

Only 1, so hard to choose


----------



## Brooklands

Baracuda said:


> Only 1, so hard to choose


Oh my word, I may be a bit envious here.......


----------



## Baracuda

Thank you, it's from a batch of pictures i took after finishing my detailing process 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121217


----------



## mcowey2000

Here's my pride and joy


----------



## Mouseless

*its not the best pic ! i just wanted to join in *


----------



## justina3

the good old days


----------



## Bratwurst

mcowey2000 said:


> Here's my pride and joy


I love pictures like this - you can hardly even make out the car with all the reflections going on :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Ducky

My workhorse after a quick wash!


----------



## boyasaka




----------



## Orca

justina3 said:


> the good old days


*Walter Road*? I think I recognise The George on the corner ... I did a lot of drinking around that area back then (I lived up the top of Constitution Hill). Blimey! It's been more than 15 years since I left Swansea. Sharp eyes, eh?


----------



## deans arctic

havent got many but this one will do for now


----------



## justina3

Orca said:


> *Walter Road*? I think I recognise The George on the corner ... I did a lot of drinking around that area back then (I lived up the top of Constitution Hill). Blimey! It's been more than 15 years since I left Swansea. Sharp eyes, eh?


that is sharp fair play 15 years i been here 25 feels like a life sentance :thumb:


----------



## cortinajim

Coming up the struggle pass on the Lakes Tour


----------



## msb

this would have to be my current one of the car wearing vics concours as the sunset starts to reflect of it:wave:


----------



## Gus82

A week after picking up my new motor -


----------



## Evil Monkey

Here's my kitty.










and here are the new plates that are going on tomorrow (it wasn't in this good a condition when I bought it 3 months ago, hence the tag on the plates)


----------



## DW58

That's brilliant, love the plates. 

You're a vehicular conservationist.


----------



## Brooklands

DW58 said:


> That's brilliant, love the plates.
> 
> You're a vehicular conservationist.


You are right, brilliant!


----------



## kempe

My dodge caliber 2.0 sport, took it on my blackberry so not a great pic :lol:


----------



## centenary

Not the best staged shot I must admit.

This is my wife's Zaffie after being washed and prepped with CG wash, glaze and wet wax.










Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## centenary

This is my joy, my 320d Sport convertible just after being pro detailed. Love it!

My other 320d Sport is a reflection! Cant find a pic of that just now.










Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## centenary

This is my other 320d Sport when it was pretty new back around 2002!

Not a big picture unfortunately.










Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## chip20

*My Golf GTI ED30 After I had detailed it*


----------



## CJS-086

Ducky said:


> My workhorse after a quick wash!


That's cool. I like!


----------



## Orca

^ Sure is! Smashing wheels :thumb:


----------



## red5

*Here's mine!*

:wave:


----------



## barnacle




----------



## T25DOC

Not the best pic - but having a play with my photo shop.... 

Has had some more work done to it since this pic


----------



## Luckymonkey

Don't own it any more but like this pic.
Was taken at Jap show a few years ago.


----------



## PeteS5




----------



## Godderz23




----------



## Jessop




----------



## jay_bmw

my new toy :


----------



## chris_a_73




----------



## mart.




----------



## badboy1




----------



## ianu

...I've got one of it up to it's axles in mud too...I like a challenge.









cheers
Ian


----------



## ianu

..my other pride and joy...








Sapphire black metallic..


----------



## Scoobydooby914

one of mine


----------



## cosworthlee

the racer


----------



## cosworthlee

and one of the daily driver


----------



## Bratwurst

Lovely wee Fiesta! :thumb:


----------



## 7unner172

this is my best one of the rallye it was took at fcs 10,:argie: love it lol


----------



## lonterra

Here's my Leon, photographed by a good friend of mine.


----------



## gtamike

*1996 Volvo 850*

This is a factory equipped 5 speed, very unusual here in Canada. It has close to 300,000 kms and is my daily driver


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

my 180sx and yes the mk I took me lmao










:wave::wave:


----------



## StuaR32t

Tornado Red 32...


----------



## keano

Oh my giddy aunt! ^^^^^

TR is the fastest colour


----------



## Gaz_jones




----------



## Sneaks

My old VX220!


----------



## DW58

Gaz_jones said:


>


Hmm ... ... ... unusual colour - I wonder what you thought you'd posted?


----------



## RSAsh

RSAsh said:


> this is probs my favorite pic of mine, not very creative when taking photos tho and not got good camera.....


changed my mind, probably this one nowlol even though it is iphone quality lol


----------



## neil_short2

By neil_short2 at 2010-09-17


----------



## Miguelicek

Focus 2.0


----------



## Nudenut

Not long after a spruce up from Rob Leys....


----------



## W23 AJH

^ Awesome Wheels!!


----------



## rsbuz

mine at rsoc


----------



## scratcher

I've already got a pic up in this thread so forgive the greediness 

My daily has new wheels. Much better IMO.










This one's Marmite :thumb:


----------



## Tomas s

heres mine. hope youl like it.


----------



## S-X-I

My new favorite!


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Amar




----------



## davelincs




----------



## mark328

All by hand. :thumb:


----------



## JonnyG




----------



## Curley89

_DSC2907_2 by Curley89, on Flickr


----------



## CraigQQ

nice megane above me :thumb:


----------



## Lee_1075




----------



## gatecrasher3




----------



## chip20

cosworthlee said:


> the racer


What a beauty:thumb:


----------



## gkerr4

chip20 said:


> What a beauty:thumb:


wow - yeah - there must be practically none of those left now! - excellent!


----------



## M.J

cosworthlee said:


> the racer


mate that is a beauty . I,m a total xr2 fan through n through yours looks absolutely mint in the pic ? One day i,ll get another 

Here,s a pic of mine


----------



## Old-scool- m3




----------



## Calmato

The best of my car


----------



## Calmato

...and of the other car I usually detail, my uncle's 9-3 aero


----------



## cosworthlee

thanks for the great comments more pics rebuilds and restoration section under xr2 underside tidy up


----------



## Idlewillkill

Old-scool- m3 said:


>


Sweet Jesus that looks amazing! Very jealous mate :thumb:


----------



## smudger86

*my motor!*

this is my pocket rocket fiat 500 abarth...
ive not taken many decent photos of it yet, this was with my camera on my phone so its a bit pants.


----------



## Old-scool- m3

Idlewillkill said:


> Sweet Jesus that looks amazing! Very jealous mate :thumb:


Thanks for that,
It's my baby and only comes out on sunny days.
I used it every day when I first bought it and It stayed on the drive, but now its looked after as it deserves.
I believe that they only ever made 85ish in henna red so it's a bit of a rarity now.


----------



## voon

Grin, you did play with the saturating controls of Photoshop or so, though, eh?  That red is ... very red. And the green is ... well ... very green


----------



## Old-scool- m3

voon said:


> Grin, you did play with the saturating controls of Photoshop or so, though, eh?  That red is ... very red. And the green is ... well ... very green


Believe it or not but no.
Perhaps my 10 year old 3 meg camera is going **** up.

It's just a very red M3 in beautifull sunny Wales.:lol::lol:


----------



## fester165

before i colour coded the silver bits and taken on my phone


----------



## voon

Cams also do a lot of magics in normal JPG Mode .... Cameraphiles want RAW Format etc ... that'd be interesting to compare  It's a nice pic, though ... I like strong colors (er yes, my car is white, but that's not what I meant ).


----------



## DW58

Old-scool- m3 said:


> Perhaps my 10 year old 3 meg camera is going **** up.


Although I have more recent digital cameras, I still have and use my original Canon D30 DSLR bought new in 2000 for the reasonable for the time price of £2500 body-only - it still works great and takes excellent photos.

There's life in these old dogs yet if you treat 'em right


----------



## Matty8v

Here is my old GTI :thumb:


----------



## Timekiller

My Old ST.... how I miss it....










Our A3 and TT










And the JCW


----------



## kronk10

my mito


----------



## boyasaka

new to photogpaphy and trying to get my head round photoshop ,, so bloody hard to work out how to use it ,,,


----------



## petur26

not the best one,didnt find it 

edit: find a good one of the whole car


----------



## alan_n

SDC11462 by alaneary, on Flickr


----------



## EVL

Old wheels










Current wheels


----------



## Natalie

This is my favourite one of Koshka


----------



## Boothy

alan_n said:


> SDC11462 by alaneary, on Flickr


Different.........but in a good way :thumb:


----------



## alan_n

Cheers  Not too sure about the wheels myself. I put them on last week, going to be selling them on again soon though. Fancy something a bit wider and lower offset.


----------



## Andy82

She's getting on now bless her but i do love the car


----------



## toomanycitroens

A couple of hours with the Autoglym !


----------



## Pookini

toomanycitroens said:


> A couple of hours with the Autoglym !


You achieved these results with Autoglym? 
Wow :doublesho
That is incredible!


----------



## Mike07

Probably the best of my corsa:driver:


----------



## chris zr

My CR Leon FR


----------



## Matty_L

That blue on the Leon looks stunning!


----------



## DW58

chris zr said:


> My CR Leon FR


Beautiful car and a great picture - where is it taken?


----------



## Pcorbridge

At a guess I'd say York, when it's not in flood!!!

Nice picture and car too!!


----------



## manghan

my vx220 over the moors :driver:


----------



## chopper602

The *was* the best pic of my car (but I don't own it any more)










so I'll have to add this one too (as I *do* own this one !!)


----------



## cossierick

My old car.









rick


----------



## Tabbs

DW58 said:


> Beautiful car and a great picture - where is it taken?





Pcorbridge said:


> At a guess I'd say York, when it's not in flood!!!
> 
> Nice picture and car too!!


Gotta be York nice pub on the right too


----------



## J99NNO

cossierick said:


> My old car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rick


Rick

Stunning car mate, and BBS wheels finish it a treat.


----------



## antsmooney1

one of mine


----------



## losi_8_boy

chris zr said:


> My CR Leon FR


Damm :driver:


----------



## PaulXJ8




----------



## KOOLIE

RSAsh said:


> this is probs my favorite pic of mine, not very creative when taking photos tho and not got good camera.....


Hi .
Iv'e only joined in the last week and going through older threads.
I too like that clean blue and black look!. nice!.


----------



## PugIain

I have 2 cars so 2 pics 

My new 407 :argie: :argie:









My 406


----------



## hillhound




----------



## mark wB

i believe this is my fav so far !!


----------



## bryansbestwax




----------



## bero1306

MyST220 3.0v6​


----------



## kronk10

chris zr said:


> My CR Leon FR


fook me that leon looks really really angry i dont normally like seats but thats awesome.


----------



## Tymbaland

Lespaul had worked his magic on my old Clio sprint car.


----------



## jamie_s

My favourate upto now, shame about the condensation in the headlight though  ruins it


----------



## CoolHands

My golf 4motion


----------



## Xabby

Sunset in Baiona (Galicia). Spain


----------



## Mindis

My favourite at the moment


----------



## G51 NAV

MGT#502

I'll post up a pic of my modded one (the one in my avatar, MGT#396) shortly. It's not on this PC nor is it in my p/bucket account. Bummer.


----------



## nudda




----------



## G51 NAV

MGT#396


----------



## priceworth

Haven't got the time to do a proper one at nice place (or when i do, the car is aways dirty )


----------



## Figo1987

Taken at the weekend  :wave:


----------



## Boothy

G51 NAV said:


> MGT#502
> 
> I'll post up a pic of my modded one (the one in my avatar, MGT#396) shortly. It's not on this PC nor is it in my p/bucket account. Bummer.


The original joy riders car! I remember seeing them being thrashed around Middlesborough. Quality motor!


----------



## Mindis

Figo1987 said:


> Taken at the weekend  :wave:


Nice car and nice photo :thumb: What camera are you using?


----------



## srobrien

Not the best photo technically but I love how it shows up the shine after days of graft on her.


----------



## Tabbs

nudda said:


>





srobrien said:


> Not the best photo technically but I love how it shows up the shine after days of graft on her.


loving these pics
1st one @ nudda - did you play with the Apature to get the blured around the car?
2nd @ srobrien - the sky refelctions make this pic for me :thumb:


----------



## Wallsst

My fto


----------



## A18XVM

Love the reflection of the clouds


----------



## Figo1987

Mindis said:


> Nice car and nice photo :thumb: What camera are you using?


Nikon D40 :lol: The baby of the DSLR range but seems to do everything the bigboys do


----------



## mrwall

*My 98 Accord*


----------



## TIODGE

some nice motors !!








poor phone pic for that i appologise


----------



## martyjer

Mine is the white one, taken on a day that was overcast and just at the right second the sun poked its head out through the clouds. Bit of messing with photoshop to get the sky right and well happy with the final result;


----------



## Geitinn

Tabbs said:


> loving these pics
> 1st one @ nudda - did you play with the Apature to get the blured around the car?
> 2nd @ srobrien - the sky refelctions make this pic for me :thumb:


I'm pretty sure that's the artistic blur in photoshop :thumb:


----------



## GSD

10 year old Rav but i love this car.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## James m

My C Class


----------



## Sportspack Mark

My Clubby


----------



## withoutabix




----------



## Sportspack Mark

class GP


----------



## Bratwurst

Sweeeet GP :thumb:

Baw-hair away from the arches too - nice move man :argie:


----------



## withoutabix

maybe against the rules but ohwell some people have done it also

currently looking like zis


----------



## Jamie_M

^ Looked better on standards imo, still looks great on Turnis though

My 206 GTi 180, unfortunately Flickr is experiencing issues so the HQ file won't upload.










Arty shot of my 206 & as of today X Saxo VTS


----------



## Ady b

Sportspack Mark said:


> My Clubby


Very Nice Indeed, but where are the stripes ? :thumb:


----------



## pee

The ONE


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Ady b said:


> Very Nice Indeed, but where are the stripes ? :thumb:


Why thank you :thumb:

Oh they were taken off a good while ago, going for the clean look now :argie::buffer:


----------



## SR06




----------



## nudda

Tabbs said:


> loving these pics
> 1st one @ nudda - did you play with the Apature to get the blured around the car?


Thanks mate. Yes, got the Nikon D80 out and got some depth of fieldage


----------



## Littler




----------



## Rew




----------



## Jordi

My Fiesta


----------



## pete5570

That's a cracking photo of your Jag there! What a beauty. Just been checking it out in the showroom.


----------



## SAL73R

Just after a quick wash


----------



## Mbland

Well not exactly mine anymore as sold it a while ago


----------



## craigyd01

James m said:


> My C Class


I feel inspired! I may do something suitably 'arty' with my A4.


----------



## h20vrrq

My 1991 Audi quattro 2226cc 20v


----------



## DW58

Now there's a real classic - a real Quattro, it's in great nick.


----------



## danzo_m

Only just seen this thread as ive recently joined here is a picture of my car with a full machine correction and coverage with dodo juice blue velvet pro edition hope you like!!


----------



## Rasher

one of my favourites









Caged Animal


----------



## piemp

VXR to follow


----------



## fabiano

2 cars 2 pics?


----------



## Daniel-son

Crap phone pic but one of my faves of my handsome E46 325i M-Sport in topaz blue.


----------



## McClane

Some great pics here :thumb:

For me, quite fond of this one at the mo:


----------



## Daniel-son

cossierick said:


> My old car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rick


That looks fabulous. The LM's look like they were made to go on a 911.


----------



## h20vrrq

DW58 said:


> Now there's a real classic - a real Quattro, it's in great nick.


Thanks, its a later version with the 20v engine instead of the 10v which the two earlier versions have. Its not in bad nick, needs a few things sorting but mechanically its ok. Looking forward to giving it a proper clean sometime soon


----------



## Coxy914

h20vrrq said:


> My 1991 Audi quattro 2226cc 20v


Oooooh a rara!

You wanna stick your head over in www.classic-audi.co.uk

We love this kinda stuff over there!


----------



## h20vrrq

Coxy914 said:


> Oooooh a rara!
> 
> You wanna stick your head over in www.classic-audi.co.uk
> 
> We love this kinda stuff over there!


Will do!! :thumb:


----------



## TheGav

*Gav's 46*


----------



## shah

My fav, DB8 Type r 

















Scooby B4 RSK


----------



## Spesh_SCOOBY

my lovvely SCOOBY... if only it didnt rain at santa pod?


----------



## coljshanks

my c 220


----------



## RSTYG

My previous car


----------



## OILRS

My old cossie :thumb:


----------



## Shopman

Got it end of last summer, looking forward to the spring.


----------



## El_Cid

nice pick Honda !!


----------



## Posambique

Shopman said:


> Got it end of last summer, looking forward to the spring.


And some say that Boxster is a girl´s car, I say bull****.
Stunning, and the 987 is way better looking than 986. :argie:


----------



## RSAsh

OIL996 said:


> My old cossie :thumb:


:thumb: i would have one of these in a heatbeat if i could afford another car lol


----------



## Nuggs

One of my old car...


----------



## matthew413

First ever post 

Englishman living in Switzerland. Moved in early 2009 and not had a car since then until 2 weeks ago, when this arrived:









Not entirely sure how clean I can keep it, considering it's illegal to wash your car in the street, but let's see!


----------



## Bratwurst

Is anything legal in Switzerland?

Very nice car by the way, and welcome to DW. :thumb::wave:


----------



## BlueMikey

Ignore the splitter + foglight


----------



## DW58

wee_green_mini said:


> Is anything legal in Switzerland?


Yup - they're big on shooting and gun ownership


----------



## Bratwurst

Cool :devil:


----------



## voon

DW58 said:


> Yup - they're big on shooting and gun ownership


May I throw in: Not all of them? Happen to be one....

It's true, that the laws are a bit foggy on car washing. If it's not a sealed floor (asphalt etc) and your drain has no oil separator, then it's illegal in general. With that, it still is everywhere I think, but that's down to cantonal laws or so .... annoying.


----------



## DW58

So where are you allowed to wash a car - is ONR mandatory?


----------



## Marky182

hope you like


----------



## voon

DW58 said:


> So where are you allowed to wash a car - is ONR mandatory?


What's ONR? Allowed? In car washes, self served or horrible machine. That's it, nowhere else.


----------



## Defined Reflections

Well i sold my last car (seirra cosworth) to fund my business start up,i just use the transit now or the other halfs car
This car is one i built used on track and took to shows aswell,ive got another full monty mk2 escort im building at the moment


----------



## Coxy914

Defined Reflections said:


> Well i sold my last car (seirra cosworth) to fund my business start up,i just use the transit now or the other halfs car
> This car is one i built used on track and took to shows aswell,ive got another full monty mk2 escort im building at the moment


Love it:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR

I have only just taken ownership of my latest CTR but a good wash and some OCW on thursday yielded some good results, so here is my favourite pic from week 1 of ownership. (also a shameless pic of my s2000, just because i miss it and i think this is the best pic of any car i have owned)


----------



## DW58

voon said:


> What's ONR? Allowed? In car washes, self served or horrible machine. That's it, nowhere else.


ONR = Optimum No Rinse - read all about it here.


----------



## andy_ad567

fav pic of my car, graphics not on any longer. and yes i am a rally nut lol.


----------



## STEELE

Something abit different from all the nice sports cars. my old 4x4 
Not my favourite pic, but thats because if i showed you that, it wouldn't be clean, lol so really this is one of my favourite clean pics. Results are pretty good i think since it had a basic wash, clay and wax put on it.


----------



## LloydyST

My fiesta s1600 owned for a bout two months  absolutely love it. Here's a nice clean picture of her


----------



## Tomas s

Defined Reflections said:


> Well i sold my last car (seirra cosworth) to fund my business start up,i just use the transit now or the other halfs car
> This car is one i built used on track and took to shows aswell,ive got another full monty mk2 escort im building at the moment


hi mate. iv got that car on my wall at home. since it was a poster in a ford mag. i LOVE it..!!!


----------



## TIODGE

that mk2 oouufff
nursing a semi


----------



## gtigee

My Golf Daily and My show toy


----------



## Defined Reflections

Tomas s said:


> hi mate. iv got that car on my wall at home. since it was a poster in a ford mag. i LOVE it..!!!


Yeah i was given 6 copies one is stored in a plastic envolpe :lol:


----------



## RATED RM

danzo_m said:


> Only just seen this thread as ive recently joined here is a picture of my car with a full machine correction and coverage with dodo juice blue velvet pro edition hope you like!!


FORD = awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenJen

Not really the best pic of my car but probably my fav one


----------



## cangri

My Beauty after a simple wash.


----------



## J99NNO

This is my daily hack, covers around 800 miles a week, but gets a little tlc at the weekend (sometimes). This was one of those weekends.


----------



## PABLO1977

First post, woohoo. Hope the pic link works??
My daily workhorse. Quick Cleanup pics from this weekend to follow soon.


----------



## DW58

Nice car Pablo, I love the looks of the Leon :thumb:

Welcome to DW.


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Here's my old nail


----------



## GSD

Eeeeerm wow !!!!


----------



## Shopman

Nice work with the flash gun there.


----------



## Scouse

Here's my other Cossie (Escos on page 30 is mine too!! :driver Sorry it's not a good pic as it's away being painted after having the engine rebuilt. 

This was at Well Lane Turbo Centre when it reached a max Bhp of...................192!!!  Not happy that day, so sent the engine off to be given some TLC! :buffer:

Will be back soon and then some better pics and then it'll be up for sale! 

Scouse.


----------



## gilb

best pic of mine think it was before i sorted the paintwork out and before the new wheels


----------



## Dunkz2006

My old Gsi










My current Vxr


----------



## vegasbaby

kdskeltec said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> Here my other car
> 
> Its blue by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Without doubt, the best pic I've seen so far. The detail, lighting, everything is just awesome.


----------



## Grinnall v8

Ma auld wee mini in its hoose:thumb:


----------



## JLClark

This is mine, i'm proud of what i have achieved with it so far only being 18
------------------------------------------------------------------------









:thumb:


----------



## williamw1987

My newly purchased Clio 182 FF... both cup packs, all gadgets like cruise control etc


----------



## Concho

My Seat Leon FR


----------



## PABLO1977

Concho said:


> My Seat Leon FR


Can I ask what products/process you used to get those kinds of reflection. I can get a good shine (as per my FR on the previous page) but nothing like that !

Plus your wheels are nicer than mine, boo :thumb:


----------



## Concho

I'll be honest, that was nothing to do with me. The pic was taken the day I bought the car brand new out of the showroom.


----------



## RobH69




----------



## Bratwurst

Sweet man :thumb:

Love the Revos :argie:


----------



## Alzak




----------



## Pole Position




----------



## GSD

You wait all day for a red Seat then 2 come along at the same time


----------



## Pole Position

GSD said:


> You wait all day for a red Seat then 2 come along at the same time


:lol:


----------



## steveT2

A bit diferent


----------



## GSD

Yes it's defo different,love it bet that handles like a supercharged skateboard.Ever rallied it ?


----------



## Bowden769

this one i think


----------



## Reflectology

this was mine, but now has moved on to pastures new....


----------



## Pole Position

Very nice


----------



## octane

Heres My AMD GT-TDI


----------



## cfherd

Sorry for the quality of the photos - iPhone.

The first is mine, not actually that clean but I just like the shot.










The second is not mine but just after I had done a full detail finished in SN.


----------



## DW58

octane said:


> Heres My AMD GT-TDI


Well 4/5 of it


----------



## Shiny_Shiny

Taken this weekend.


----------



## c16rkc

Wow great photo!

What effect do you put on the picture to get it looking like that?


----------



## tom-225

lovely audi

and as for the effect used that would be HDR


----------



## Blockwax

*Getting old Together*










Me and my old bus getting old together.................:thumb:


----------



## RSAsh

changed my mind again lol now think its this one half way through a bufty on saturday:


----------



## OILRS




----------



## m8rty

Here's a over the top HDR of my old ST, I loved that car and still miss it!


----------



## meraredgti




----------



## RSAsh

OILRS said:


>


awesome car! just need to get the alloys sprayed gloss black  lol:thumb:


----------



## buck-egit

She is blue although I love b&w


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GrahamKendall

E21_ross said:


> what road is that!?!


looks like the rest and be thankfull to me!


----------



## jontymo

My toy, a 1998 2.8 V6 Z3 with 80k on the clock
Roof up








Roof down


----------



## JamboRs




----------



## Scrogz




----------



## ollie b




----------



## Bowler

First opportunity to take some pics at a good location: Clumber Park Notts, So this is my favourite


----------



## donkeyboy

My 1994 Mitsubishi GTO bonnet just detailed by Dave_KG and Bryan.


----------



## xboxman02




----------



## silverdart

hard to pick just one but think this might be it ,


----------



## adamck

Probably this pic for me


----------



## bero1306

MY PANTHER BLACK ST220.


----------



## Decebal

This is mine!! It is not as the others but I love it!!!
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a137/decebal_12000/My car/Mycar15Mar2011_0001copy.jpg


----------



## RELOADED

MY BEAST:devil:


----------



## Vyker




----------



## chris zr

My Abarth 500


----------



## Tom Newton




----------



## GSD

That's a lovely blue and white truck you got there


----------



## luckyluciano




----------



## ae1whia

Drooool.........


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe

luckyluciano said:


>


A very beautiful car


----------



## PhillipM

^^Too beautiful, let me balance it out with an ugly one....










Strangely enough I didn't detail that one, any volunteers?


----------



## Richarl_VXR

This is my fave pic (at the moment) taken at Silverstone on 26/03/2011


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe

Sorry about the exhaust


----------



## backzilla




----------



## Alex_225

It did stipulate one picture of your car? So here's one of each. :thumb:


----------



## nick3814

Lovely Renault Sports there mate :thumb:

Heres mine......


IMG_0620 by nick3814, on Flickr


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe

nick3814 said:


> Lovely Renault Sports there mate :thumb:
> 
> Heres mine......
> 
> 
> IMG_0620 by nick3814, on Flickr


I really do love this. I have never been a meganne fan, drove a 225 and it was quick but I just don't like the look of them. This new one though... Is Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## paulrs2000

had the old girl 20 years now

that didnt work lol


----------



## jonjay




----------



## paulrs2000

there she is,had her 20 years


----------



## paulrs2000

and my other old girl


----------



## nick3814

paulrs2000 said:


> there she is,had her 20 years


That is lovely mate :thumb: really nice


----------



## paulrs2000

cheeRS Nick:thumb:


----------



## fuzion

quick snap


----------



## GSD

Loving the moggy traveller.


----------



## Tuddie

steveT2 said:


> A bit diferent


wooft that is beautiful, put some more pics up please.


----------



## CraigQQ




----------



## nick3814

CraigQQ said:


>


Best looking Qashqai I've ever seen :thumb:


----------



## fnmrst

here's my fav shot at the moment


----------



## Tuddie

My baby 










my runaround, only pic of it i have.


----------



## CraigQQ

nick3814 said:


> Best looking Qashqai I've ever seen :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## nick197

This is my favourite pic at the mo


----------



## nick3814

Loving it Nick :buffer: loving it :thumb:


----------



## nick197

Cheers mate, Your 250 looks stunning


----------



## CraigQQ

nice evo steven.vanessa 
i used to have a black vectra same as yours. good car. nice drive. (not the most comfortable on bumpy roads but fun lol)


----------



## Just-That-EK

mines on the right


----------



## Boothy

steven.vanessa said:


> My baby


I was never a big lover of the Evo in that shape but that probably the nicest looking Evo I think I've seen in a long time. The black on red really sets it off nicely.


----------



## Blockwax

12 years old and only one ive got........What do i know im new in town


----------



## Bondy

I don't own this any more but It's still one of my favs


----------



## Bowler

Blockwax said:


> 12 years old and only one ive got........What do i know im new in town


One photo says it all, "absolutely stunning".


----------



## williamsclio1

Whole Car:










Under side:


----------



## GSD

Wow that's cleaner underneath than mine is topside.


----------



## Cooperman

Went a bit wild with the polisher on the bonnet!!!


----------



## Yeti Racing

And I still need to jetwash the underside!


----------



## Vrs-Tim

After a quick polish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne_w

Wearing Dodo juice Blue Velvet..


----------



## Lowiepete

steveT2 said:


>


We've met before 









Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bratwurst

I love the shape of the new Laguna, especially at the rear. So clean and classy. Reminiscent of a Jag or Aston, but more modern and nicer. Sweet machine Lowiepete!
Any more snaps of him/her/it?


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

mr_scorpio said:


> 3 of my 4 Ford Scorpios
> 
> 1991 2,9 24v Cosworth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1994 2,0i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1993 2,9 12v v6


Excuse me while I go use the bathroom:lol:.frekking beautiful motors!!


----------



## Lowiepete

wee_green_mini said:


> Sweet machine Lowiepete!
> Any more snaps of him/her/it?


The full story of Tia's Taxi is here...

Thanks. It feels good to receive praise, especially when your own hands are so
frustratingly not up to much.

This is probably my favourite picture of those that I've taken so far...










Regards,
Steve


----------



## Alzay

Wearing FK1000p


----------



## S-X-I

Think I have posted this picture before but have been playing with it in photoshop and liked the results.


----------



## Miholl

One of my favourites (pictures,not the cars)...

Audi TT 3.2 Quattro


----------



## ms-vxr57

Frozen white,Rs focus.


----------



## meraredgti

my flame red 99' Nissan Almera GTi


----------



## Blockwax

An old guys daily...........not detailed yet ....hopefully this year :newbie:


----------



## Giobart

My Giulietta 1.4 Multiair


----------



## uzi-blue

i Dont have many pics of my car yet, but this has to be my favourite so far.










:thumb:


----------



## tehglu




----------



## obc1

My new Twingo after its first proper detail:


----------



## shredder1uk




----------



## Tabbs

nice ^ :thumb:
clubsport?


----------



## shredder1uk

Yupo


----------



## Estoril-Sport

Some very nice cars!!!


----------



## themainlegend

Here is my R32 -










Hope you like!!


----------



## meraredgti

like??. . . LOVE


----------



## Reggie-Z4

one of my many favourites :driver:


----------



## jay_bmw

aww same as my old one - i miss it


----------



## SkyBuMp

My Audi A6 S-line MY2010 prepped with Lime Prime and wearing SN2.0


----------



## BIG J vxr




----------



## GAZA62

Not got many of my complete car but i quite like this one as it was taken at the end of a great day out.


----------



## Reggie-Z4

GAZA62 - are you a z4-forum member?


----------



## Pk777

1998 A3 1.8T! Pretty good condition after a good clean


----------



## TIODGE

Yeti Racing said:


> And I still need to jetwash the underside!


that looks FUN !! love it


----------



## djmp23

here is my Nissan Skyline R33 gts-t (Sharkey) will be in next months Total Nissan Magazine (May/June)


----------



## GAZA62

Reggie-Z4 said:


> GAZA62 - are you a z4-forum member?


Yes i am mate not been on there much lately


----------



## Norman

911 yesterday after a full detail last weekend culminating in a couple of coats of Zuffenhausen.


----------



## ITHAQVA

My Racing Tank


----------



## grenvilledodger

*my 2005 BMW Z4*

My Z4


----------



## Guest

Defined Reflections said:


> Well i sold my last car (seirra cosworth) to fund my business start up,i just use the transit now or the other halfs car
> This car is one i built used on track and took to shows aswell,ive got another full monty mk2 escort im building at the moment


Some motor :thumb: I can't wait until I have enough money gathered up to build a decent mk 1


----------



## detaillover

*volvo c30r*


----------



## Basky

My AGP new a year ago.


----------



## jonboy1973

favourite recent pic.


----------



## Bratwurst

:doublesho Love that!! :argie: ^^^

:devil:


----------



## viperfire

Mean & clean said:


> Here is one of my favorites...


are they ray guns on the front


----------



## Bratwurst

I love those spots, I think they really suit the car and the kit.


----------



## mlaidler

*Vectra LS*

my Vectra nearly back to original state still soe stone chips to sort.

needsa good wet look wax any reccomendations
sorry about pic but tried to paste url but only come out as text in message


----------



## Shep123

Probably one of the best of mine


----------



## gareth-civic

The most recent one.


----------



## Jamie-SRi




----------



## jay_bmw




----------



## Fiveinline

My Audi Ur-S4 2.2tq


----------



## United18

My daily drive, my pride and joy !!


----------



## Bratwurst

Jamie-SRi said:


>


Ohhh, I like that.

Honestly never really been a Corsa fan, but that is VERY nice :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

my latest photos :thumb:




























and




























taken by gfwilliams

http://www.gfwilliams.net/

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ghunty




----------



## dann2707

I've only got my driveway to play with but I quite like this 'n


----------



## Ming

My old 350Z
















and this one from a subaru








Ming the pic taker


----------



## 123quackers

My offerings



















Fun inthe sun in France!!!!


----------



## ant_s

kdskeltec said:


> my latest photos :thumb:


perfection!!!


----------



## benj88

my gt turbo at fcs last year


----------



## wedgie

benj88 said:


> my gt turbo at fcs last year


Stunning mate, my fav colour for a GT5 and the 16v clio wheels really suit it :thumb:


----------



## benj88

cheers fella


----------



## cleslie




----------



## paddymk5

the best pic of my car i think and excuse the door strip it blew off on the way to the show lol


----------



## Bratwurst

^^^ Stunning ^^^ :doublesho :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Colt Man

my favourate of mine:


----------



## mellowyellow33

*Scooby*

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad177/blackbug76/DSC00520.jpg
Here's one of mine not best pic tho


----------



## mellowyellow33

*Scooby*


----------



## GSD

That car looks good even in custard yellow.


----------



## J Corn




----------



## S-X-I

paddymk5 said:


>


Loving that!


----------



## A6-owner

Here is mine... from Holland.


----------



## Elliott19864

Damn that golf is sexual.

Here's my new favourite one.


----------



## Alfa GTV

Just a qucik snap from my phone as the sun was shining!


----------



## Decebal

ms-vxr57 said:


> Frozen white,Rs focus.


It is my favourite colour and and the car is awesome. I would like to have it.


----------



## ITHAQVA

My first photo bucket


----------



## Mikee

After 2 coats of Sv Crystal rock


----------



## little rich

The loop, Il put one up of the polo in a bit,


----------



## maverick2702

my vectra after a full correction detail.


----------



## father ted

this has to be mine


----------



## GSD

father ted said:


> this has to be mine
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumb:


----------



## J-esque

I'm new this forum but been detailing my cars for years... anyway here's my current favorite pic of my BMW 120d M Sport.


----------



## Chicane

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Mine....


nice. is that a Cupra R splitter i spy there?


----------



## little rich

And the bready


----------



## steely dan

Had it 34 years now and it's still being upgraded / modified.


----------



## Coxy914

steely dan said:


> Had it 34 years now and it's still being upgraded / modified.


Very nice, but what year is it to have had it 34 years???


----------



## steely dan

First registered March 1976 and when I got it in 1977 ,


----------



## Coxy914

steely dan said:


> First registered March 1976 and when I got it 1977 ,


Hats off to you for owning a car for so long.
I guess there's a point when they become part of you!


----------



## hatedirt

CupraElliott said:


> Damn that golf is sexual.
> 
> Here's my new favourite one.


Really nice wheels. i'm pretty jealous!


----------



## paulj

not exactly a car but here you go


----------



## Bayside32

Probably my favourite one out of the few i have, a work in progress at the moment but looking to extract some more ponies and give her a nice new paint job in the near future.


----------



## dave smith

i think this is mine


----------



## Demetrios

That's mine although the car was sold a couple of years ago; and what a great car it was !


----------



## oliadams

This is my wagon. Only had it a couple of weeks


----------



## drakey0811

Here`s mine.


----------



## KillerHERTZ

My 1999 C240 W202 which ive fitted a C43 AMG bodykit, AMG Style II Monoblocks, C43 AMG rear exhaust:


----------



## Z4BMW

Here is mine


----------



## David-R

my new favourite:


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## MuZiZZle

David-R said:


> my new favourite:


oosh! I would do sexytime to that R34!


----------



## loudchris53

This is my first post on the forum and i hope my car meets with the high standards of all of your cars!!


Audi A2 by loudchris53, on Flickr

Chris


----------



## herbiedacious

*my Mundano showing off it's ding on the passenger door*


----------



## chris167

here is mine


----------



## robtech

so far this has to be one of my fave pics of the current car.


----------



## BIGNICK

the hippo..


----------



## moonstone mo

paulj said:


> not exactly a car but here you go


:argie::thumb:


----------



## Heikki

The family wagon, Nissan X-trail T31 2008 LE.

And a newbie reporting in :wave:

Heikki


----------



## keithyboy

I quite like this one.


----------



## froggy36

This is my one...


----------



## David Proctor




----------



## jontymo

My new TTS - black edition










Jontymo


----------



## OCDDetailer

So hard, this is probably my favourite at the moment. Maybe not the best in terms of photography as I have some professional ones, but just love this one outside Longbridge


----------



## samuir1974

My old car.....just sold.....


----------



## vinyd

My favorite


----------



## RisingPower

I guess this is mine so far:


----------



## Boothy

RisingPower said:


> I guess this is mine so far:


Nice rimage!


----------



## Steve220




----------



## Jarw101




----------



## OCDDetailer

Steve220 said:


>


That looks cleannn!!


----------



## clioLuke

this is my favourite despite pb resizing it for no reason grrr


----------



## PootleFlump

My latest Alfa, had it a few months, on the list of things to do, refurb wheels and full machine polish, have clayed the bodywork that made it a big difference and applied some turtle wax a couple of months before this photo was taken


----------



## RisingPower

Steve220 said:


>


Mmmmm volks :argie::thumb:


----------



## ClioToby

Car is now lower and has spacers at the front.

Absolutely hate that car.


----------



## thundercatpt

heres goes mine


----------



## clioLuke

ClioToby said:


> Car is now lower and has spacers at the front.
> 
> Absolutely hate that car.


how low is it mate?


----------



## ClioToby

7 cm mate. 20mm spacers at the rear. Also 20mm spacers at the front now too. Runs -1.1 camber on the front. 

I wish Id of got 25mm spacers.


----------



## Franco50

Recently part-exchanged my Fiesta ST to a 2010 Zetec S.


----------



## dhiren_motilal

rear glass of 2010 GTI polished


----------



## andys320

Moody shot


----------



## kevin whittaker

Maybe not the "best pic", but one of my favourites.... Me, my car and my wedding day!:thumb:


----------



## poodle




----------



## hdipower

after a 6 hour clean by hand. was tired that day. bad pictures took on my blackberry.


----------



## Jordi

My best pic:


----------



## minimadgriff

We do have a truly awesome selection of cars on here! Could make for a quality show if everyone turned up!

My favourite pic of my RS as a whole










my favourite "section" pic










Most of my pics of my mini were taken on proper cameras with film, so I only have a limited selection to choose from  It's not really been out the garage since I have had a decent camera :lol:

Crap quality pic but it looks mean as  This must have been taken 8 years ago but it doesn't look any different now.










Haven't got a favourite of the Kuga yet.


----------



## cosmo

Maybe not the best of mine but I dont have many, as we get too much rain :wall:


----------



## G3 Matt

Here's my current steed!


----------



## L.J.

ClioToby said:


> Car is now lower and has spacers at the front.
> 
> Absolutely hate that car.


What do you hate about it?


----------



## MurphysLaw

Mine


----------



## DAREM

...just a regular car


----------



## GSD

Love the classic Capri.


----------



## Baracuda




----------



## aiky007

​Here's my old astra ,,,,:thumb:








my old corsa


----------



## KenR33

One of my Pulsar after a good clean


----------



## sonikk




----------



## n80krr

Here's mine, misus A4








Then our old mini








Then my c2


----------



## Bratwurst

Sweet wee Mini! :argie:

Any more pics on DW?

:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir




----------



## n80krr

No more on here, sold it now. Went to a guy who wanted to restore it back to its original glory, within the first week he'd stripped engine. Just realised that's the old C2, got another one exactly the same only more toys on it. That one got written off by an 86 year old women.


----------



## stargazer

Here's mine


----------



## anchorman

My red RAV;


----------



## anchorman

My later blue RAV;


----------



## WRX_Paul

My Golf GT TDI 130










Paul


----------



## Kiashuma

KillerHERTZ said:


> My 1999 C240 W202 which ive fitted a C43 AMG bodykit, AMG Style II Monoblocks, C43 AMG rear exhaust:


Love this Merc, looks great.


----------



## trackslag

The old track car










The family runner


----------



## Ryan Hughes




----------



## SkyBuMp




----------



## Hamish_023




----------



## vxlnut24

he's my veccy i sold couple monts ago to by a beemer...


----------



## northernjim

my favourite at the moment... more for the memories ( suspension is taking a hammering!) than the shine tho!


----------



## turbanator

my 500 bhp rb320


----------



## AlanQS

Here's Mine:


----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## C13URD

A drive in the sun...............


----------



## Jsmcn68

Not great at taking pics but here's a side view of my Focus


----------



## ant_s

This is my new favourite, taken yesterday. The last time I will clean it now it's up for sale


----------



## jay_bmw




----------



## dann2707

Jsmcn68 said:


> Not great at taking pics but here's a side view of my Focus


LOVE three door Focus'


----------



## -J-

Not great quality as it's taken on my iPhone.


----------



## Trucksy

my favourite shot so far...... nokia camera....lol


----------



## Godderz23




----------



## ClioToby

L.J. said:


> What do you hate about it?


Everything.


----------



## awallacee30




----------



## KillerHERTZ

Sorry its another picture, but ive completed my exterior mods now. (E-Class blinking mirrors, C43 AMG kit)


----------



## padge




----------



## Wozzathelad

My baby


----------



## GSD

That's one hell of a photo well done.


----------



## Bezste




----------



## D-Dub

My Golf G60 Edition One


----------



## aarondenney

2004 Lexus RX300 V6 SE-Navigator just after :buffer:


----------



## c_henry

Mazda RX-8 Prodrive


----------



## badly_dubbed

probs the best one i have right now...


----------



## v8thunder

Parked










Rollin










'Ring Taxi!










Not too many of these about now


----------



## Dreambaby




----------



## honeyman

*My old M3 still miss it.*


----------



## NissanPathfinder

My Pathfinder Adventura


----------



## Ryan_W

Posting a few up of the current collection...

S3 -










135i -










Cali -










G55 -


----------



## Alpina-d3

^

This thread is for actual cars that you own, not random pictures off t'internet.


----------



## bigalj

Alpina-d3 said:


> ^
> 
> This thread is for actual cars that you own, not random pictures off t'internet.


Who says he doesn't own them?

In the Cali pic, I can see what looks like the 135i behind it...


----------



## Ryan_W

Alpina-d3 said:


> ^
> 
> This thread is for actual cars that you own, not random pictures off t'internet.


Haha.... I'm not quite that lame!

What's that at the back?...










Oooo, and again...










............


----------



## GSD

I hate Ryan W


----------



## Bratwurst

Looks like a damn fine pad you have, never mind the exotica in the driveway.
Well done man :thumb:


----------



## Guest




----------



## leeboss83

Not a great pic but just like the shine, and I'd only had it for 2 days at this point


Fiesta ST 150 by leeboss83, on Flickr


----------



## jay_bmw

Alpina-d3 said:


> ^
> 
> This thread is for actual cars that you own, not random pictures off t'internet.


Farkin ell how jealous are you?

See no reply now he's custard proofed !!

Nice one Ryan - your very lucky to have such cars @ your disposal ,


----------



## ipnanobox




----------



## Kotsos

My favorite :wave:


----------



## Mean & clean

I know I've posted one earlier, but here is a more recent one...


----------



## Austin mini

ipnanobox said:


>


:O Looks amazing! :thumb:


----------



## Wozzathelad

My baby


----------



## ksm1985




----------



## RisingPower

Wozzathelad said:


> My baby


Rather nice :thumb:


----------



## Graham225

My TT Quattro http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s37/graham1426/Audi TT/TT002-2.jpg


----------



## Cadillacman

Ryan_W said:


> Haha.... I'm not quite that lame!
> 
> What's that at the back?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, and again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............


Nice line-up there Ryan...would be nice to see a Cadillac CTS-V amongst them just to mix things up a bit eh? 

.


----------



## Leopold

Here's my fav of my puma, it was taken at the recent Ford Fair at Silverstone.


----------



## NissanPathfinder

My Pathfinder at a local show.


----------



## SMcF1984




----------



## chris_a_73




----------



## ClubbyGar




----------



## Bratwurst

Did you drop that in by crane  :lol:

Lovely wee machine, just lovely :argie::thumb:


----------



## ClubbyGar

would ov bin easier!lol,a 20 point turn


----------



## CraigQQ

lol i would have got 4 trolley jacks, jacked up all 4 corners and you can turn and move the car about on them :lol:
we did it to get the beach buggy as far over to one side of the garage as possible so it wasn't in the way so much :lol:


----------



## Boothy

ClubbyGar said:


>


Its like the scene from Austin Powers where he's trying to do a three point turn in a tiny corridor!


----------



## Alpina-d3

RisingPower said:


> Rather nice :thumb:


+1

great pic.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

ClubbyGar said:


> would ov bin easier!lol,a 20 point turn


I was thinking fork-lift truck.....:lol: :lol:


----------



## greenwagon

Life is good when you have 2 Scoobies


----------



## ant_s

Yes but which one do you prefer? lol


----------



## Jozo7777

My Passy 3C


----------



## slimjim




----------



## Jozo7777

Very nice CC :thumb:


----------



## shaywoody

The Merv is mine, and the Zaffy used to be my dads


----------



## robga

Heres mine


----------



## Revans

that focus is gorgeous!!!

Here's my current daily....


----------



## marshallR

my pride and joy...


----------



## Chri5




----------



## thumperwarren

*new to me*








330D MSPORT TOURING AUTO.
Loving it,looking forward to it getting a proper clean.


----------



## TSL 333

Chri5 said:


>


brilliant!!


----------



## Leopold

Here's a picture of mine..


----------



## Shiny

A new photo from me -

Accord Type R by Moonlight...


----------



## robq7653

The latest picture I have


----------



## Owensy

Had a little play with Photobucket yesterday


----------



## tomelmer




----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE




----------



## 335dAND110XS

tomelmer said:


>


What's under the bonnet? Looks like a serious sleeper to me! :thumb:

I think this pic isn't too bad:


----------



## Suberman

Quite like this.


----------



## thaseint




----------



## Deano

not my work, thanks Andy.:thumb:


----------



## Bowler

Taken on the Honeisten pass, Keswick to Buttermere Cumbria. 
Great drive :car:


----------



## vxlnut24

my recently sold vectra CDX-to-sri rep,


----------



## FL1P 89

My old Accord Type R


----------



## PrettyPaula




----------



## pritchard182

mine


----------



## Cyberdog




----------



## Cyberdog




----------



## Cyberdog

My 2011 Abarth 500 esseesse

C


----------



## nick.s

PeteS5 said:


>


Simply stunning. You have two of my life goals in that photo. Lovely house and a stunning Jag on driveway of said house:argie::argie:

Will rummage through mine later and find one


----------



## detailersdomain

the new family hauler


----------



## evobaz

I was out for a run yesterday with my brother in his Impreza and I think this is now my favourite picture


----------



## Bowler

evobaz said:


> I was out for a run yesterday with my brother in his Impreza and I think this is now my favourite picture


Looks like its waiting for the three minis coming out the tunnel


----------



## davelincs




----------



## paul555sti

evobaz said:


> I was out for a run yesterday with my brother in his Impreza and I think this is now my favourite picture


From the same run :wave:


----------



## Matt-

This one for now


----------



## haze20

My current car (for sale as just had company car delivered).


----------



## Matt-

haze20 said:


> My current car (for sale as just had company car delivered).


Is that the road over to Macclesfield?


----------



## Amar

My RS 6 Plus - Sprint Blue. 126/999 worldwide.


----------



## Superspec

My C220 CDi Sport. Tenorite Grey. Complete with Comand, leather, Xenons, Panoramic Roof, Parktronic, Harmon Kardon HiFi and 18" Wheel upgrade. I love it!!


----------



## *cossiedave*

*leon btcc tdi*


----------



## Sirmally2

Just had its winter detail....


----------



## Spencey

Not had time to detail the Pathfinder but here's one of my old car, '95 Supra NA


----------



## shaunwistow

*My Type S*

My Civic Type S GT-t :thumb:


----------



## jmm86

here is mine


----------



## Ady 555

My old P1


----------



## losi_8_boy

New car, New pic..... Love this one


----------



## suhailvirmani

Mini JCW fully loaded in Matte white vinyl, just put stripes on it and a few other mods but this was before the stripes, looks amazin at night time


----------



## Ady 555

This was my wifes mini


----------



## Linco




----------



## SteBurns




----------



## waxy




----------



## thedonji

My favorite 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## PIGLET

This is mine


----------



## chr15_7_t_

my old polo gti..love this photo! miss the car


----------



## pringles1984

here's mine, i cant take all credit as i brought it off a car detailer but i intend to keep up the good work


----------



## kev1609

not quite a car but its my fav pic of my crotch rocket


----------



## pringles1984

here's another of my pride and joy when i was a nipper


----------



## RSPSTEVE




----------



## Indi

*Not perfect but done by hand...*


----------



## insanejim69

Its an older one, 3 months after it received a full correction. Back to her former glory   .......... not bad for 6 years old.










James


----------



## matty_corsa

i think this...i have far too many haha


----------



## dann2707

Managed to get my mates in this one too.


----------



## umi000

My current favorite shot of our car:


----------



## Smallville

Here is one I took last night just so I can post it on this thread


----------



## Mattywatsit

My current baby


----------



## Smallville

Mattywatsit said:


> My current baby


I sure like that, looks very tidy :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Mattywatsit said:


> My current baby


That's the one that's currently for sale on eBay isn't it?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1986-VOLV...s=63&clkid=4355341216904075316#ht_1886wt_1396​


----------



## scratcher

Poppy Appeal


----------



## Mattywatsit

dew1911 said:


> That's the one that's currently for sale on eBay isn't it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1986-VOLV...s=63&clkid=4355341216904075316#ht_1886wt_1396​


Cheers chaps.. and it is indeed, nearly 4000 views and 195 watchers currently... many phone calls and messages.... They are getting very rare indeed.

Washed weekly to keep in condition as above.


----------



## dew1911

I'm trying to convince my dad to have it (as I reckon it'd make a fantastic companion for my C30) as he had one in the early 80s, not as enthusiastic as me though


----------



## TANNERS

quite a nice one moggie thou traveller:wave:


----------



## Ross




----------



## cdti_sri

Quick snap today with my new lumia 800. Car was just washed with Nanolex revitalising shampoo and dried.


----------



## Lopes80




----------



## waternolo

Me on track in my car. Love the shine. 2 coats of black light and just topped up with V7 that morning. :thumb:


----------



## stu323GT-R

Here's one of my baby taken a few years ago









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## InvaderZim

4 coats of BFWD and 2 of Midnight Sun on old paint that took me a long time (and a lot of reading on here) to get looking that good.
And this picture was taken 2 days and 200 miles after it was done


----------



## mossey0708




----------



## Sir gona

Hi from Argentina. This is my GTI.


----------



## Marcos999

Not a great pic I know but I like it! The day after my wedding,


----------



## AbvRS

only had it a few days, but as I was walking through the car park I thought the lights reflecting off it looked pretty good, shame I only had my camera phone with me


----------



## Baran35




----------



## Claireeyy

Best one to date


----------



## BlueIn2Red

My Griff


----------



## Fish

My old RX-7 that made its way into an Aussie magazine. 

Fish


----------



## Legacy

Two (I know I know...) of my favourite after detailing pics:


----------



## Aghescar

One of my Boxster, unfortunately recently sold due a new job with a company car. Miss it every day


----------



## danboi2

my gt turbo 







By danboi2 at 2011-11-05


----------



## Marcos999

AndyGarton said:


> My Griff


Hello gorgeous!:argie:


----------



## Lupostef

Not best in terms of creativity but did a detail on this bad boy yesterday and love this picture 










Write ups just been done in the showroom


----------



## dubber

My old 6n


----------



## [FIN]Dani

E46 330i Touring M-Sport II


----------



## Top Dog

350bhp Cupra K1


----------



## deanquartermain

My girlfriends MINI after we won 3rd place in concourse using Autobrite directs products


----------



## long neck

My old 335d msport


----------



## KEV BUX

Top Dog said:


> 350bhp Cupra K1


that looks the dogz nutz mate. :thumb: :argie:


----------



## Albern

Well
These pics are superb.If you have more please share it.
Thanks.


----------



## KEV BUX

mine. LEON FR170 TDI


----------



## rossid2005




----------



## kaci

My Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo Limited Edition


----------



## Top Dog

KEV BUX said:


> that looks the dogz nutz mate. :thumb: :argie:


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## JamesR1

Here is mine.


----------



## Dannypower

cossierick said:


> My old car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rick


:argie:


----------



## jay_bmw




----------



## funkysi




----------



## nick3814

My Renaultsport Megane 250


----------



## pillay2k

Mon-Fri & Sat-Sun! (name that car for 10 points)


----------



## Grizzle

Porsche 914


----------



## robbo51

My Octavia vRS


----------



## Tank




----------



## IanA




----------



## mrbubba

Not very exotic, but I like it 










Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 1962




----------



## IanA

My word that Fiesta is a minter! Like it a lot


----------



## W23 AJH




----------



## ChrisST

One of mine from a few weeks ago..


----------



## twitchDC5

couple months back


----------



## cockney123

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h261/****ney_2006/25e73f32.jpg


----------



## adf27

Anzafin said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take it too seriously...
> 
> - Antti -


What/Who is that at the wheel????? :lol:


----------



## davec

i love this one


----------



## alan_mcc




----------



## bellissimo




----------



## bigbenstrikes

Heres my 205k beast!


----------



## Igurisu

After my first detail since I bought it in December.


----------



## dann2707




----------



## mikey b

bigbenstrikes said:


> Heres my 205k beast!


Overlooking Loch Broom above Ullapool?


----------



## Matttrance28




----------



## scratcher

The front and rear look really high in this but I like it still 


DSC05966 by $cratcher, on Flickr


----------



## insanejim69

Probably the best of my current car  ....










James


----------



## horico

Time to get involved....


----------



## bigbenstrikes

mikey b said:


> Overlooking Loch Broom above Ullapool?


Nope.. its on the road to Glenelg! Cant remember the loch.. brilliant twisty road!


----------



## dis

best finish,so far.
this was without sealent or wax,really like this pic.


----------



## ASSASSIN




----------



## Jay




----------



## CrispyL




----------



## Franco50

bigbenstrikes said:


> Nope.. its on the road to Glenelg! Cant remember the loch.. brilliant twisty road!


If its the road from Shiel Bridge to Glenelg it will be Loch Duich.


----------



## chrisgreen

A little pic of mine (clean, for a change) after last month's trip to Meguiar's:


----------



## pooma




----------



## foodstampz

I am going to have to go with a photo of my old Impala.


----------



## MattDuffy88

Probably not the best pic but I like it


----------



## MadMerc

I don't have many of my new Fusion yet, but here I go:


----------



## TheGav




----------



## Westy313

*My Colt CZT at Lake vyrnwy*








:newbie::buffer:


----------



## Rizzo




----------



## BojanP




----------



## Walt Kowalski




----------



## coupe144




----------



## foodstampz

MadMerc said:


> I don't have many of my new Fusion yet, but here I go:


Howdy neighbor and fellow fusion owner :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Alan W


----------



## W88DY M

:thumb:








:thumb:


----------



## W88DY M




----------



## Darlo




----------



## S3 AMK




----------



## F1 CJE UK




----------



## DanielJames

BMW E46 Sport Saloon by DanielJames., on Flickr


----------



## Wozza86




----------



## iClean

:detailer::newbie:


----------



## lobotomy

W88DY M said:


>


Awesome!:thumb:


----------



## xboxman02

Only decent one I have thus far..


----------



## Mr A4




----------



## m00k

Love this pic, taken by Steve McCann for total vaux, mrs got a HUGE canvas of it made up and i have it in the living room


----------



## The Pan Man

*Wearing new wheels.*


----------



## Alfa GTV

The Pan Man said:


>


Nice wheels (very biased) one of my 3 sets of alloys!


----------



## OutLore

This is the same as a shot I took a while back, but the lighting wasn't even so I re-shot it. Still not 100% happy with it though.









Audi A4 B8 S-Line Black Edition Avant by OutLore, on Flickr


----------



## Naddy37

Just a basic shot of the e250 workhorse......


----------



## djdan




----------



## GSD

Oh i really do like the meaty black truck.


----------



## lofty




----------



## Speedfreek

Here's my current fave..


----------



## lennox

*My Shot*


----------



## nick3814

lennox said:


> View attachment 23296


Bloody hell!! That's a superb photo.


----------



## Dannypower




----------



## GB_LOW

current best pic


----------



## DanielJames

BMW E46 Saloon  by DanielJames., on Flickr


----------



## Dblebill

This was my baby until I found a new love a few months ago


----------



## Breezy




----------



## scratcher

Played around with mine so I thought I'd throw it up again 


DSC05966 by $cratcher, on Flickr


----------



## cwsq83

This is probably mine


----------



## WD Pro

Breezy said:


>


Same colourway, different lighting :










WD


----------



## WD Pro

Currently in the garage :










Not much to polish yet though :lol:

WD


----------



## nick3814

WD Pro said:


> Currently in the garage :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to polish yet though :lol:
> 
> WD


Ooh! Looks tasty, what is it??


----------



## WD Pro

Dax rush CCAR / dry sumped cosworth / 650 Kg / 450 hp 

Will be a while before its gone though ...

WD


----------



## NoisyGriff

That looks like it's going to be pretty serious.

My favourite:










More here.


----------



## Breezy

WD Pro said:


> Same colourway, different lighting :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WD


Mines Daytona Violet yours looks more like Techno Violet


----------



## Shiny




----------



## BennyCtr




----------



## WD Pro

Breezy said:


> Mines Daytona Violet yours looks more like Techno Violet


I was thrown by it looking like an evo - I thought Daytona was on the 3.0's, or is it an individual ? 

Techno can look very much like that on a dull day 

I really like the BMW purples, I have had a individual 'Mora' seven - I think I have a picture somewhere at work - will post up.

WD


----------



## twink

here's mine


----------



## mnight




----------



## barchetta

one bucket method...


----------



## Kobeone

twink said:


> here's mine


Stunning, love the Zetec S alloys. Im currently working on my Mk 3 to get the paint gleaming!! Got some new bumpers and alloys to go on!


----------



## Kobeone

The best i have at the moment, but getting some proper shots done when all polished and all work done :thumb:


----------



## ghandez




----------



## shine247

ghandez said:


>


Did you pop into the Cuckoo on your way past?


----------



## OutLore

ghandez said:


> "Bell End"


 :lol:


----------



## ghandez

shine247 said:


> Did you pop into the Cuckoo on your way past?


I assume this is a local pub? I didn't, no. The weather was awful that day, but I had to get a picture next to that road sign after the sat nav asked me to "turn right onto bell end".


----------



## alexj

Its grim up north ! :thumb:


----------



## Kev_Turner




----------



## 123quackers

W23 AJH said:


> View attachment 22960


I hope that you are returning from track time coz that is just awesome Fiat takes the lead!!


----------



## R o b




----------



## .Z.R.

Dci by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


----------



## Breezy

WD Pro said:


> I was thrown by it looking like an evo - I thought Daytona was on the 3.0's, or is it an individual ?
> 
> Techno can look very much like that on a dull day
> 
> I really like the BMW purples, I have had a individual 'Mora' seven - I think I have a picture somewhere at work - will post up.
> 
> WD


Yep its a 3.0 check out this if your bored


----------



## gogglesVXR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDax

...


----------



## NorthernNick

my baby when i got her.
since then the skirts colour has been sorted and it has jacking covers like it should!









Came up from a 1.4L zetec fiesta to this and i gotta say i love my car to bits :thumb::thumb: The last one i took pride in, but was never happy..this one its just a pleasure to be in and drive!


----------



## MadMerc

I need a better camera!


----------



## williamsclio1

Ford Racing Puma










Resto thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141157&highlight=Underbody


----------



## m44lee

my fave so far!


----------



## Toeknee

Taken last summer before finding DW


----------



## Vxrtombo




----------



## willg




----------



## mardell100




----------



## M44T




----------



## pringles1984




----------



## dainese




----------



## BolgOfTheNorth




----------



## Suberman

BolgOfTheNorth said:


>


That is a lovely Evo. I love them simple and clean like that. Very nice car mate :thumb:


----------



## arbth703

Coxy914 said:


> One of the BMW 2002 Tii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the 90 sport 20v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one of the 205


That 2002 is epic love it and love the colour !!


----------



## arbth703

Baran35 said:


> Mine


Love the shape of the old laguna, ever since btcc days. Very nice example mate. Had a megane in the same colour looks great when clean.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Suberman said:


> That is a lovely Evo. I love them simple and clean like that. Very nice car mate :thumb:


Cheers buddy, appreciate it.


----------



## SteveSorted

One of my favourites


----------



## Guest

So hard to choose one


----------



## B005TED-G

Here's one of mine.


----------



## nick3814

B005TED-G said:


> Here's one of mine.


Nice. Bloody love those wheels


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Some nice cars in here


----------



## Mattb23

One of my dads mk5


----------



## Rigbyy




----------



## dainese




----------



## gibbo555

Heres Mine


----------



## brycieboy

Vw caddy


----------



## AaronGTi

brycieboy said:


> Vw caddy


Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## brycieboy

Ta m8 not the best quality pic but i kinda like it 
took it at volksfling on sunday


----------



## Stomper




----------



## Black-Hawk




----------



## jim55

ecuse the light ring thats worked loose ,on of the clips needs replaced


----------



## Bayside32




----------



## Éire_Benny




----------



## DNZ 21




----------



## stolt

not sure if its the best pic i have but i like it, too many to choose from.


----------



## Bmpaul




----------



## spon

*my tiv*

My Cerb at brands


----------



## Qais




----------



## meraredgti




----------



## gdarbyshire

*Astra SRI*


----------



## Brad_itr




----------



## bobbyw55

Bryceboy


Is that front wing a different colour mate:lol:


----------



## bobbyw55

Bryceboy

Looking good though mate, need to get my new motor looked at. few touches here and there.


----------



## apmaman




----------



## silverback

my 520d Msport :argie:


----------



## bazzyboy

*bmw x5*


30082010056 by sarika_09, on Flickr


----------



## rob3rto

My best one just after some Z8.


----------



## country boy




----------



## Leightree

Edie my 130i... One day I will get around to detailing her


----------



## Londoner

Phantom Black MKII Audi TT


----------



## kaci

My Bravo 20V Turbo


----------



## kaci

And .... my two 20V Turbo cars together


----------



## Nally

A after a full day at it


----------



## DWills

Sums up a nice day on the car on a nice evening.


----------



## Wozza86




----------



## cossack

i like this one of mine


----------



## Toby453

*My Seat IBIZA FR*

hope you like XD


----------



## Mr.Guru




----------



## KillerHERTZ

Bought it last weekend, 2003 W209 CLK270 CDI with AMG kit and wheels:


----------



## marct1980

Down at Cove...


----------



## marct1980

Black-Hawk said:


>


That is one of the single coolest looking things i have ever seen, super stealthy!:thumb:


----------



## glenn st

marct1980 said:


> That is one of the single coolest looking things i have ever seen, super stealthy!:thumb:


Love it hats off to the owner :thumb:


----------



## bunyarra




----------



## rs_si

Some nice cars here!


----------



## stevefj

My Evo VII


----------



## Adam_LE




----------



## Silent VR6

Black Hawk sweeeeet :doublesho :devil:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

cossack said:


> i like this one of mine


Supra???


----------



## Rabidracoon28

dainese said:


>


1 word

"WOW"


----------



## Ruffryderr




----------



## Rabidracoon28

wedgie said:


> Stunning mate, my fav colour for a GT5 and the 16v clio wheels really suit it :thumb:


That has brought back a lot of good memories, had one of these (same colour but with the original alloys) when I was 19, 19 years ago; my favourite car ever, proper pocket rocket


----------



## RSPSTEVE

One of mine....2004 facelifted to 2012 spec ...mirrors and rear lights to complete the transformation , getting done tomorrow.


----------



## Barny

My 450hp doblo! Well maybe devide that by 10


----------



## durmz

My latest honda


----------



## MA3RC




----------



## Stason




----------



## ravi811




----------



## nick3814

One of my latest favourites with a touch of effect


----------



## OILRS




----------



## Rabidracoon28

*Grande Punto*

The missus' Grande Punto, 5 years old and only 13k miles.
Foamed with Kokosnott, washed with Zaino Z7 by 2bm, Z2 then Z8.


SAM_0238edited by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr

Apologies for rainbow near tyre lol


----------



## NorthernNick

Undergoing Ford Fair prep atm, so skirts are off and being sprayed, correctional detail etc so pics after 

But for now, i like this one!


----------



## MikeM87




----------



## 666




----------



## Jim_964

Jim_964 said:


> Previous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current...


All change since my last post in this thread.


----------



## nick3814

Loving the 964s there mate, where they both turbos at all? 3.4 or 3.6? Was once my dream motor when I owned a 911sc but prices started to get silly :-(


----------



## Jim_964

nick3814 said:


> Loving the 964s there mate, where they both turbos at all? 3.4 or 3.6? Was once my dream motor when I owned a 911sc but prices started to get silly :-(


Actually neither of them were Turbos, the Slate Grey car was a C2, the Black one was a C4, both of them aftermarket conversions. Would love a Turbo but they cost a lot more to run and maintain so one for the future when I can afford to have it as a garage queen.


----------



## Howard2907

*Something a little different*

Newbie to detailing but here's one of the old car ... something a little different


----------



## MiniMart




----------



## AaronB




----------



## keithyboy




----------



## ITSonlyREECE

This was my first after I had picked her up :driver:

Finger crossed I'll do a full clean with pics tomorrow as we're meant to get some VERY nice weather at last!


----------



## gibzy




----------



## Jdm boy

Probably not clean for most of you guys standards put more than sufficient for me  even though I'll be getting it resprayed in a few months


----------



## dainese




----------



## G Man




----------



## larnaca1




----------



## Cibbers




----------



## Ollthenavyboy




----------



## octobersown

My fav pic, not for the angle or anything, just for the reflections.


----------



## lawrenceSA

Mine - 2002 VW Polo Playa (with a whole bunch of mods)


----------



## shane25




----------



## Luke-Avfc




----------



## VW STEVE.




----------



## badman gee

Driving round silverstone


----------



## Steviet

M3 after a clean.


----------



## Moggytom

One of my old car car before it was stripped 









One of my old minors before it was sold on









And one of my dads 









3 cars 3 piks hope that's ok


----------



## TubbyTwo

After a quick wash:


----------



## d7ve_b




----------



## stephen_dickson




----------



## jimmy16v

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KillerHERTZ




----------



## B0DSKI




----------



## ronanh




----------



## Wozzathelad




----------



## MadMerc

ronanh said:


>


Love it! So clean looking! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bmpaul

Here's mine when I picked her up 530d


----------



## Fabla




----------



## tom-coupe

Here's mine not to everyone's taste


----------



## james-behan




----------



## fattail95

One of my Mini, not after a detail but still looking pretty clean! Got some new wheels going on it, to replace these old, kerb'd, nasty ones!


----------



## jlw41

Great Mini :thumb: and welcome :wave:


----------



## Kriminal




----------



## clioryan




----------



## Vule




----------



## leemarksmith




----------



## Mumbles




----------



## lewisUR

My first pride and joy!!  not the best surroundings i know 










Thread Link:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281981


----------



## Benn

I think it's this one...


----------



## mnrjohn

Don't quite think I have got the right idea...but.... its does say best pic of your car ;-) My old disco that I miss but won't admit to it.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing

pic of my all time fav car sapphire rs cosworth
i was gutted to sell it, pic was taken in about 2004 july


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing

who likes it ?


----------



## THFC_WHL

jag x type


----------



## DeeTailer




----------



## mad3lin




----------



## Bkjames

Old one of my Mondeo ST TDCi now has our private plate on it










Brian


----------



## Samh92

Best picture of mine, with QE2 bridge in the background 
My mate knew I'd post it on a forum so he had to add his email address:spam:


----------



## Tsubodai

sedetailing said:


> who likes it ?


A mate had this in a maroon/red.
Awesome car:thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86

Here's mine


----------



## danwel




----------



## Bkjames

BoostJunky86 said:


> Here's mine


Stunning mate :thumb:

Brian


----------



## tom-coupe

Here's mine


----------



## BoostJunky86

Bkjames said:


> Stunning mate :thumb:
> 
> Brian


Thankyou.

I hope no one minds. But thought I'd show the underside ;-)
Happily remove if so.


----------



## PootleFlump

^ mate please can you not post pictures of such dirty cars on this forum


----------



## BoostJunky86

PootleFlump said:


> ^ mate please can you not post pictures of such dirty cars on this forum


Sorry :-(


----------



## Black.MB




----------



## Munkee1805

Not the best pic so much as my only pic of the car so far:


----------



## BoostJunky86

Munkee1805 said:


> Not the best pic so much as my only pic of the car so far:


Sat on 888's nice


----------



## sydtoosic

IMG_0195 by sydtoosic, on Flickr

HB anyone...


----------



## Munkee1805

BoostJunky86 said:


> Sat on 888's nice


Yep, love the treble 8's - especially on the 13x8 deep dish minilites on the back 

Not so good in the wet though, but then neither is the rest of the car really!

PS - love the escort cosworth too - one of my all time favourite cars that I keep promising myself I'll own one day.


----------



## BoostJunky86

Everything's for sale for the right price lol!!!


----------



## Munkee1805

Best I can do is a straight swap for this right now lol


----------



## BoostJunky86

Hmm not sure that's quite the right price lol. But a nice piece of kit none the less!!!


----------



## Buckweed

Sunset in reflection.


----------



## kane125




----------



## NathJ

My old astra vxr conversion  god i miss it


----------



## fizzle86




----------



## Jamie_M

My personal favourite of my current car - 206 GTi 180










Old Focus ST3










& of my Old Saxo VTS










Had more cars but pictures are on my PC which is dead lol


----------



## dailly92

NathJ said:


> My old astra vxr conversion  god i miss it


i have the TV edition that this was featured in - epic car mate


----------



## Ric




----------



## mgpdoc

My Current Project that you can find here

 
Tom's Garage, Audi A4 BT-Quattro Project from Greece










Cheers from Greece,

Mike ​


----------



## Benn

carbonangel said:


>


Fantastic photo!


----------



## fattail95




----------



## sarkise




----------



## absolute




----------



## okcharlie

carbonangel said:


>


Truly stunning photo! This wouldn't look out of place in an official Audi brochure. Would love to know how long it took to create and enhance the shot.:thumb:


----------



## Gearbox

I love my 6R


----------



## balz

still new so just a few pics...but this will do


----------



## mr.t

okcharlie said:


> Truly stunning photo! This wouldn't look out of place in an official Audi brochure. Would love to know how long it took to create and enhance the shot.:thumb:


that loooks amazing!


----------



## Blackhawk47

Sexy.


----------



## SteBurns

eight by SteBurns, on Flickr


----------



## john90

Supercharged Mx5


----------



## Benn

SteBurns said:


> eight by SteBurns, on Flickr


Awesome pic!


----------



## giannis1990

Have 3 cars in the family..
From the smallest to the biggest:


----------



## SteBurns

Benn said:


> Awesome pic!


Thanks Benn


----------



## Top Car Detailing

*Waxstock 2012*

Here is a picture of my FRP number 250 the one in the middle at Waxstock 2012.


----------



## Zijkant

Here's mine, 7 years now


----------



## THFC_WHL




----------



## cypukas

here is mine


----------



## Tilburn

http://picsart.com/i/9623729672


----------



## Smithyc1987




----------



## M3V8EDD

Here's my Zaino'd E92


----------



## CJC




----------



## mad3lin




----------



## shaiboyuk

both our cars together


----------



## Makalu

*Daily Runner...*

Taken the day I picked her up... :argie:










Mak.


----------



## David Proctor




----------



## Mr Singh

*^^click me for High-res^^*


----------



## fizzle86

need to get the oem grill back on asap don't like the black

​


----------



## keithyboy




----------



## SuperlativeTeam

Hello, not new, but one of the first posts of mine here  Picture taken by a friend of mine. Eleonora photoshoot coming up soon in relevant forum spot ^.^


----------



## Benn

David @ ZainoEurope said:


>


Wow, what a fantastically taken photo. The light hits the rain just right.


----------



## browner01

R32 Night Shot by M-B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## McTaggart

Lorenzo said:


> A few small changes since this was taken (probably only noticeable to me though )


Nice mini had a 1275 myself, Pic taken at New Lanark by chance?


----------



## GazzaK

My best pic is this









Just cleaned, polished and waxed.

Car is a 2011 Mazda MX5 sport black in metallic green.


----------



## jambojames




----------



## Davro

Not a great camera (Iphone) used;


----------



## brightcheese

*Honda CRZ*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....x320/1382081_657639447610022_1942161571_n.jpg


----------



## sparkie1401

i did read the rules, but i have 3 babies


----------



## Andyg_TSi

best 1 I have at moment








[/URL]


----------



## nozzer12




----------



## Tom48

My car wearing Gtechniq C2v3.


----------



## big eck

I have 2 so here they are

Leon cupra - Best one pre-splitter










Fiesta Zetec S tdci


----------



## mouthyman

this is my favourite pic at the minute 


BMW E60 Graffiti Tunnel by e60matt, on Flickr


----------



## Dblebill




----------



## AlVal

one of each of my cars. some current, some now gone.

fair few I can't find pics of also - I'm missing pics of a red 306 dturbo, a j reg astra 1.4L haha, a green p reg vectra, a black mk4 golf tdi, a p reg 1.5 civic, an sv650 bike, and prolly more.

I am allowed a pic of one of each of em, right? 

reckon the firedance (orange) 206 was the one I spent most time cleaning


----------



## lau666




----------



## alex300

i really like this pic


----------



## Bing

So many to choose from... But probably this one


----------



## Phillloyd

330cd


----------



## jahed123

IMG_5613 by 93Jay, on Flickr


----------



## Benn

lau666 said:


>


Oooo love that. IC is a bit close to the floor tho no?


----------



## lau666

fixed that issue


----------



## R20TNR

Quick pic of my cc all set for the winter


----------



## BoostJunky86

Some great looking cars!


----------



## nickvw

My favourite of my S4


----------



## detailersdomain

my new project car - 2001 Audi S4










Click here for the complete journey on this......


----------



## gar1380

mine all dressed for my sisters wedding


----------



## danthes4man

nickvw said:


> My favourite of my S4


Aye, that's the one....

I have the Avant and I love it, same colour... Great car:thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Hard to pick for mine..


----------



## Beanman




----------



## Jonnybbad




----------



## Dan Clark

Something a little different for you all; our 1981 aircooled VW Autosleeper


----------



## Craigswinton




----------



## Jochen

A lot of nice cars on here! :argie:


----------



## Jochen




----------



## psynx




----------



## srhutch

BMW Z4M, OEM CSL's & Aero Side Skirts


----------



## Tymbaland

Redgate on cold tyres = a little bit sideways!


----------



## LSpec

the best I have right now


Mitsubishi Mirage por LSpec, en Flickr


----------



## foodstampz

alex300 said:


> i really like this pic


*first bump*

I can't decide which I like better... so you guys can choose for me.


----------



## RisingPower

foodstampz said:


> *first bump*
> 
> I can't decide which I like better... so you guys can choose for me.


Well, they both suck as that's such a rubbish car :lol:

And you also live in detroit, so that's like a totally inappropriate car 

Little bit jealous  The second picture btw :thumb:


----------



## Blechdosenbill




----------



## Dave11

Not a great pic but was taken after it was given the GTechniq treatment.


----------



## Pearce

image by Pearce8, on Flickr


----------



## nick197

Here's one of my 250 

RS250 in the spot light by Nick Collins R.S. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RabRS

My Evos

Current










Previous


----------



## S40

Mine. 2004 Volvo S40 1.9D 27,000 miles on the clock.


----------



## SunnyBoi




----------



## KarlF




----------



## KCx2192

My 63 Plate Golf Cabriolet  Only had since a few days before Christmas, still to give it a proper going over, but really like this one!


----------



## aaronjames

Hope you like guys


----------



## UncleGurn

Ignore; photo uploaded wrong


----------



## Gary_LB

Here's mine


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

*My MK3 Golf*









*My MG ZR*









*My MK2 Golf*


----------



## mike41

Here's mine........


Mike


----------



## alexf




----------



## Jim_964

Picked this up yesterday


----------



## boost monster

Lots of professional looking photos and some lovely cars on here; here's one off my favourites


----------



## evobaz

Hey I recognise that ^


----------



## boost monster

evobaz said:


> Hey I recognise that ^


Hi Baz hows things? we could have local meetings for clean freaks anonymous!


----------



## r26lawrence

This is my f1 r26


----------



## r26lawrence

Guess tapatalk upload crap photos can some one remove this please


----------



## Starbuck88

My attempt...


----------



## thedooker

My new toy. First brand new car for me


----------



## Joe90k

thedooker said:


> My new toy. First brand new car for me


Hows the MPG treating you? Anywhere close to quoted figures?

Was thinking of the new S3 at the end of this year, just about to take delivery of a Golf GTi Cab for the Summer... Not sure if I should go new S3 or A3 185PS TDi though. I don't do that many miles, but I do occasionally make longer trips up the motorway and wouldn't want to see a huge increase in fuel cost... The quoted figures look excellent compared to the last S3.

Oh and a pic of mine...


----------



## tansel

Here is mines guys,

daily ride,


weekend ride


let me put one more


----------



## Kyle 86

Not the best pic but its the only one I have atm


----------



## thedooker

Joe90k said:


> Hows the MPG treating you? Anywhere close to quoted figures?
> 
> Was thinking of the new S3 at the end of this year, just about to take delivery of a Golf GTi Cab for the Summer... Not sure if I should go new S3 or A3 185PS TDi though. I don't do that many miles, but I do occasionally make longer trips up the motorway and wouldn't want to see a huge increase in fuel cost... The quoted figures look excellent compared to the last S3.


I've only done about 1500 miles but so far my average is usually between 31 and 34mpg on a mixed journey (including a fair bit of town driving).

Pretty impressive considering the speed it can go really. had a mk3 Focus ST before it which struggled to get an average of 27mpg for me.


----------



## rcollarbone

Probably the best (most artistic) picture I have, from last year when I first bought it and before adding my own styling preferences


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan

Jordan


----------



## Scottien




----------



## TimGTi

My car, not my photography.:car:


----------



## gsotiris

this my golf mk5 1,4 tsi


----------



## r26lawrence

This is my f1 megane


----------



## evobaz

boost monster said:


> Hi Baz hows things? we could have local meetings for clean freaks anonymous!


Aye i'm not too bad Steve. Yes we could have a mini meet (me you and Paul lol although he has just sold his white Subaru and bought a Golf diesel - must be getting sensible in his old age. He still has the blue Subaru though)


----------



## Kev_p_91

. Haven't posted in a while so thought I'd join in! Some really nice looking cars in previous posts!


----------



## Mason

My Baby (2010 Audi S3)
.
.
.
.
.

.


----------



## kartman

Here my favourite that I have taken of my mini (soon to look a bit different):









How about one with the daily Fabia vRS:


----------



## Charlie Purvey

Missing a whole bunch of pictures but this for now


----------



## aDAM31

Here is my current "second" car, a bit rough up close but it's great fun!










It's the fiesta by the way.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

My favourite just now after a photoshoot for my Skyline R33 1jz Conversion


----------



## jeff t

*Volvo 460 gle*


----------



## std aja de

Sorry, newbie from Indonesia to post my 1997 Infiniti I30


----------



## adseybear

:lol:


----------



## asspur96

*My OLD SRI*

Found this when cleaning under stairs to fit all my kit this was before i "detailed"
Just used to keep car clean then !!!


----------



## dcl0sm

*One of the MG Fleet*


----------



## gex23

20130331_171800 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## scotty dog

My golf ..



And my van ( no polish needed here haha )


----------



## Chicane

EthanCrawford said:


> One of my old corsa at its best at east kilbride cruise last year.


Why is your car wearing mascara?


----------



## Jochen

adseybear said:


> :lol:


Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Jochen

I kinda like this one


----------



## V6dan




----------



## JunglistJed




----------



## bazz




----------



## J13MEX

Changed quite a bit now though but love this pic anyway!


----------



## dak2v

Love this picture car just been polished


----------



## IceStorm81

Camera doesn't do it justice.


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, a proper seat.


----------



## craigybaby

My current favourite


----------



## enc




----------



## callum2000

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Moggytom

miss this car so much


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes




----------



## thedonji




----------



## SMcF1984




----------



## rob28

truck by lake by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## dpmetz




----------



## Simz




----------



## subarufreak




----------



## Talidan




----------



## Dave28uk




----------



## meraredgti




----------



## lofty

My Salsa Red Jaaaggg


----------



## Clarkey-88

Mine and my mates Focus Rs's, mines the nearest one with the kurbed wheel :wall: lol


----------



## milner3226

My ST taken July this year at the top of stelvio pass.


----------



## R7KY D

Haven't got it anymore  but this was my fav pic


----------



## Christian6984




----------



## Steve_6R




----------



## nbray67

lofty said:


> My Salsa Red Jaaaggg


In the words of Alan Partridge - 'a **** I think'


----------



## alexf




----------



## Bryce_DD




----------



## Astro

Here's my garage jewel.


----------



## James2614

Heres a picture of my car the morning after I got it, one of only 2 pictures so far


----------



## James2614

lofty said:


> My Salsa Red Jaaaggg


Stunning car, there's a black on black one I see whenever I go to a car park near me, they're gorgeous!


----------



## r500srh

*My fav pic of mine.*

My Black Saph.
Absolutley love her to bits.


----------



## ToZander208

My Nera Black 208 GTI


----------



## Dannbodge




----------



## Monchus




----------



## TANNERS

2001 honda crv


----------



## Tabbs

My new tin tent tower


----------



## Cjmcgrath

My gorgeous V6


----------



## AaronB




----------



## Buchan01

Fiesta st150


----------



## legs




----------



## bazz323

Here's mine!


----------



## jonno1980

Mine.:detailer:


----------



## Jag 63

One of my favourite pictures.



Rick


----------



## Pattapuf

jonno1980 said:


> Mine.:detailer:


Fantastic Ford : Palec:


----------



## JJ0063

How it used to look:



And back to standard my favourite pic:


----------



## Tim662

Taken by Gary Harman


----------



## Starburst

Not many pics atm but here is my favourite so far.


----------



## lingus75




----------



## Burg17




----------



## ESS

Just a few i dug out..........


----------



## scoobyboy1

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/scobbyboy1/media/my hawk 2013/IMG_0857.jpg.html


----------



## footfistart

My old Ford Focus 1.6tdci. Miss it for the MPG of 71.1


----------



## ECB




----------



## NorvernRob




----------



## Petrol-head

Just after applying GTechniq C1.....


----------



## Jack R

Here's mine


----------



## DD1

She has her 21st coming up soon


----------



## SBM

My "Toy in my garage" :thumb::driver:


----------



## SBM

DD1 said:


> She has her 21st coming up soon


No she is S T U N N I N G :argie::argie::argie:

Excuse me while I pick my chin up off the floor and try to stop dribbling :thumb:


----------



## clutdav

My new toy... :car:










Hopefully you get a better appreciation of the paint in this shot....:buffer:










Dave


----------



## DD1

SBM said:


> No she is S T U N N I N G :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> Excuse me while I pick my chin up off the floor and try to stop dribbling :thumb:


cheers mate :thumb: she is my pride and joy


----------



## CLAYTONJONES

Untitled by Claytonjoness, on Flickr


----------



## robbieD




----------



## SBM

CLAYTONJONES said:


> Untitled by Claytonjoness, on Flickr


Hi Clayton,

I assume those number plates are not "legal"?
Are they just for show or do you drive with them on? If the latter have you ever been "pulled"? Just curious as I was wanted to get some German style plates for my car (S4) but was told they were illegal for British roads..

Ben


----------



## ibiza55

Love the Lupo, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Anzafin




----------



## CLAYTONJONES

SBM said:


> Hi Clayton,
> 
> I assume those number plates are not "legal"?
> Are they just for show or do you drive with them on? If the latter have you ever been "pulled"? Just curious as I was wanted to get some German style plates for my car (S4) but was told they were illegal for British roads..
> 
> Ben


Hello mate, unfortunately they are not legal but i have yet to be pulled with them on and it has been nearly 2 years now! Although you can get legal ones from a website called www.dubmeister.co.uk. They are alot better quality than the ones i have.


----------



## SBM

Brill thanks Clayton! :thumb::thumb:
I think I might just do that!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## dr.kuko




----------



## Ric




----------



## RisingPower

carbonangel said:


>


Very purty :thumb:


----------



## Joshraw

My pride and joy!


----------



## T5 Rogers91

Ric said:


>


That is proper!


----------



## T5 Rogers91




----------



## cgonzalez82

My 1991 Golf GTI Mk2...


----------



## Rpf

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sgllan89

not my every day car buy my 1965 morris cooper s


----------



## jam3s




----------



## Paul1966




----------



## baz999

Here is my new addition


----------



## chongo

MAXIMUS.


----------



## Warwick1984

My weekend toy


----------



## cloughy

Delivered last week, new family wagon.


----------



## Alfa male

Paintwork corrected after three solid days of graft !


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## 4PLAY

Hope You like :driver:


----------



## chongo

4PLAY said:


> Hope You like :driver:
> View attachment 40395


Nice:argie:


----------



## S22TUW

Couple of days after having the wheels powder coated and the roof painted :argie::argie:


----------



## MA3RC




----------



## Megs Lad

sgllan89 said:


> not my every day car buy my 1965 morris cooper s


Wow I mean wow


----------



## shipseys

An arty one for you!


----------



## A1luke

shipseys said:


> An arty one for you!


Jesus christ.... its beautiful!


----------



## A1luke




----------



## legs

taken on Sunday at it's first outing since November


----------



## Bigoggy

shipseys said:


> An arty one for you!


Crisis moment ! Down boy,,,,down !


----------



## shipseys

Thanks for the comments!
One more then I'll stop!


----------



## shipseys

Sorry just realised its 1 only, mods feel free to delete .
Apols


----------



## Bigoggy

Post as many as u like mate. Id me more worried its classed as porn haha


----------



## HLG

shipseys said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> One more then I'll stop!


Wow your car is stunning !


----------



## PhilGeezer

*First post on here, new to the forum*

Not as artistic as some of the pictures posted but thought I'd join in &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Prestige car care shop




----------



## alexm3uk




----------



## Prestige car care shop

alexm3uk said:


>


We have a winner :lol:


----------



## angel1449




----------



## greymda

my bimmer









weekend car


----------



## Clancy




----------



## dve4572

*Fat ****!*


----------



## Bezste




----------



## Dubbers1




----------



## dan.jennings




----------



## rcdean

Not great picture quality due to upload


----------



## scott2011

My scenic 2


----------



## M400BHP




----------



## M400BHP




----------



## JBirchy

Wow! ^^^ Think I'll leave the pics of my GTI until we've seen a few more normal cars!

They're amazing!


----------



## M400BHP




----------



## M400BHP




----------



## M400BHP

Thats them all, i have sold the focus though


----------



## SBM

Sweeeet Fiesta RSTurbo and nice to see those original wheels :thumb: 
A friend of mine back in the day (late 80s) had a white one and his insurance was astronomical - they were always getting nicked! 

So hard to find good ones now - credit to you buddy:thumb:


----------



## JonD

M400bhp, wow what a collection. I love the Ford Rs's, and I've opened all you collection bar the focus.


----------



## Catho




----------



## Crafoo

I've got more than 1 that I really like but I'd better stick to the rules lol

Also it's not actually mine anymore


----------



## SBM

^ ^ ^ Lovey colour on that Cupra :argie:


----------



## SBM

Catho said:


>


WOW - an old Carlton GSI!! The 3ltr I bet! wicked stuff! :thumb:
I'm going to go browsing for a Lotus Carlton now!


----------



## Crafoo

SBM said:


> ^ ^ ^ Lovey colour on that Cupra :argie:


Thanks man, Speed Blue.

Great car absolutely loved it, surprised a fair few expensive motors in that, including a guy in a Maserati


----------



## siradamrees

My Punto Gt3


----------



## Paul S




----------



## saul

scott2011 said:


> My scenic 2


Hope you don't mind, what wheels you got on the scenic? Looking for inspiration as I need to change mine.:thumb:

Also is the regular window tint on the rear lights?

Saul.


----------



## ibiza55

Some beautiful Fords in here not many newer Vauxhalls


----------



## robbo83

This picture was taken by the previous owner


----------



## My4tt91




----------



## dak2v

Love this picture taken after giving car a good clean


----------



## Yorkie194




----------



## typerdan




----------



## FullyEquip'd

It's changed a fair bit now tho


----------



## Just-That-EK

My Megane and the girlfriends Clio

No edit needed


----------



## jenks

Heres the wifes old corolla.

Love this pic, shows what properly protected paint behaves like.



Not too bad for a 10 year old car


----------



## Ian D




----------



## asspur96

*My New A7*

Just starting to Correct


----------



## Samul1

Hello! My first post in DW ! here we go :newbie:
MOAR: http://samul1.imgur.com/


----------



## c4 loeb




----------



## c4 loeb

c4 loeb said:


>


Anyone know if i can get it looking better


----------



## MadOnVaux!

My Insignia


----------



## t4yl0r92

was actually taking a photo of workmates van halfway through detail and noticed after it was hiding in the back ground lol


----------



## greymda

this, i guess:


----------



## pajd

Just a quick pic I took today on my phone after a day at the seaside.


----------



## Tommo1705

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## BenEarles

badly_dubbed said:


>


Swear i've seen this, you live near Macclesfield?


----------



## IR655




----------



## Ian666

Something controversial


----------



## Treganin

*Jag XF*

Mine from today after a good clean.


----------



## windedace

Wet look


----------



## badly_dubbed

BenEarles said:


> Swear i've seen this, you live near Macclesfield?


Nope...Scotland :lol:


----------



## asspur96

*New member of family*

Sons new Audi A3 1.6 SE TECHNIK after quick wash and QD going to do full detail for him soon


----------



## CHRIS-P




----------



## .Griff.




----------



## footfistart




----------



## IamDave

Only half decent one I have. Taken on iPhone. Really need to get the DSLR out again!


----------



## ponnyj

My favourite picture of my old bora just before I got rid of it.


----------



## john m3

My M3 colour is Porsche speed yellow


----------



## Scrim-1-

john m3 said:


> My M3 colour is Porsche speed yellow


Now that, I love! :argie::argie:


----------



## ashers16




----------



## andyy

john m3 said:


> My M3 colour is Porsche speed yellow


That is lovely!!


----------



## SuperColin




----------



## JMorty




----------



## lil_rob

My Nighthawk Black Civic Type R


----------



## N00b

My new Transit Custom van.


----------



## Hayesy4791

*My CTR . in NHB.*

My Civic Type R in nighthawk black


----------



## spenceST

My st (in the best colour too)


----------



## Dmoe

DSC_0028-01


----------



## Jamie_M

spenceST said:


> My st (in the best colour too)


After Orange lol - looks nice mate

Here's mine, best shot to date really.


----------



## Jamie_M

My 206


----------



## Bildeb0rg

e89


----------



## Ric




----------



## OILRS




----------



## AaronB




----------



## Choppy




----------



## DouglasH

My S Type R


----------



## DD1




----------



## andyy




----------



## Hixxey




----------



## robinh112

Miss this car


----------



## funkyoneboy




----------



## funkyoneboy

funkyoneboy said:


>


my old 306 gti 6


----------



## Baracuda




----------



## macfxd

The little blue cracker :driver: :lol:


----------



## andystevens

My ST2 is in the Ford section. Here is one of my older cars, a renovated modern classics.


----------



## bigalc

My DS4 DSPORT 2.0 HDI 160HP


----------



## snowy1

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Liam1711

My Astra SRi


----------



## scott2011

*best pic of car!*

My Renault..


----------



## luke_270




----------



## klapasch




----------



## ZeppoJeff




----------



## CHRIS-P




----------



## Derek Mc




----------



## neilb62




----------



## Tuddie




----------



## shaun1982




----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh




----------



## FiestaGirlie

My Abarth


----------



## tigercub

My Mini Jcw


----------



## Pomsteroonie

This was my Evo X


----------



## Pomsteroonie

This was my Exige


----------



## Pomsteroonie

My old Scooby


----------



## Pomsteroonie

My other Scooby


----------



## Pomsteroonie

My Mini


----------



## Pomsteroonie

My GTR


----------



## Pomsteroonie

My Astra GSI back in the day


----------



## Pomsteroonie

My Aplina


----------



## Pomsteroonie

My M3


----------



## Pomsteroonie

My M3 CSL


----------



## Pomsteroonie

My 911


----------



## Pomsteroonie

My Evo IX


----------



## Pomsteroonie

And finally my new toy. TTRS

Over the years, that's a lot of wax!


----------



## Scooby0775

my wrx Sti


----------



## r88sch




----------



## neilb62




----------



## Bezste

Alfa Romeo GT after machine polish and wearing Autoglym HD Wax.


----------



## Crafoo

I haven't taken many pictures of my current car but this is my favourite so far.


----------



## RabRS

My current favourite pic.


----------



## Alfa male

My favourite pic, front on it looks so aggressive.


----------



## Hacker

My 16 year old 'vette


----------



## fabriciom

My redhead. Since this image I installed a tail tidy.


----------



## pablothegreat




----------



## No04BLE




----------



## dan.j.sinclair

Here's mine. 
2000 Vauxhall Vectra b 2.5 V6 GSi estate.


----------



## Leooo

Here's mine, 1994 RX7


----------



## stuupnorth

here's one of my toy
not sure if it's a tad too modern LOL!!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Itsme

Here's mine


----------



## Forsh

Mine


----------



## Bristle Hound

My S4 :argie:


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363500


----------



## Westy313

My Evo XI


----------



## Toolslinger

My fiesta St 2


----------



## Hufty

Took this today after a session with dodo juice purple haze car blends into its own reflection.


----------



## dholdi

My Leon in the park.


----------



## Alan W

Hufty said:


>


That's a great photo Hufty - love it! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## eric272

Muc off split second,truly the best finish i have,inc.Z8/BSD/Auto finesse Finale,Auto finesse illusion and Simonz quickshine detailer wax.


----------



## Leooo

Here's mine, at Japfest this year!


----------

